# Quel si col cuore in gola...



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

Quando avete deciso di sposarvi come lo avete chiesto? O come vi è stato chiesto? Lo ricordate ancora quel giorno?

Sia esso stato un atto plateale, pubblico o qualcosa di sussurrato ad un orecchio in intimità, come andò?
Credo comunque sia stato uno di quei passaggi della vita che lasciano il segno.

E cosa vi aspettavate? Il compimento di qualcosa? Un nuovo inizio? Le aspettative che avevate si sono rivelate fondate?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando avete deciso di sposarvi come lo avete chiesto? O come vi è stato chiesto? Lo ricordate ancora quel giorno?
> 
> Sia esso stato un atto plateale, pubblico o qualcosa di sussurrato ad un orecchio in intimità, come andò?
> Credo comunque sia stato uno di quei passaggi della vita che lasciano il segno.
> ...


L'ho chiesto io. 
Il resto l'ho già scritto.


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto io.
> Il resto l'ho già scritto.


Si, lessi, puntavo più che altro sul -come- vi fu chiesto. Ricordi quel giorno?
Non temere, racconterò anche la mia ...


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando avete deciso di sposarvi come lo avete chiesto? O come vi è stato chiesto? Lo ricordate ancora quel giorno?
> 
> Sia esso stato un atto plateale, pubblico o qualcosa di sussurrato ad un orecchio in intimità, come andò?
> Credo comunque sia stato uno di quei passaggi della vita che lasciano il segno.
> ...


me lo chiese mio marito, all'inizio gli ho detto pure di no


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> me lo chiese mio marito, all'inizio gli ho detto pure di no


Usti...


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Usti...


eh ma scusa... praticamente me lo aveva chiesto perchè si sposava la sorella, allora sposiamoci anche noi, mavaffanculo eh...


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2022)

pure io una cosa del genere...insieme gia' da 11 anni, convivevamo da 4, visto che lei ogni tanto metteva in mezzo l'argomento, alla fine ho detto 'vabbè, se proprio ci tieni'


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure io una cosa del genere...insieme gia' da 11 anni, convivevamo da 4, visto che lei ogni tanto metteva in mezzo l'argomento, alla fine ho detto 'vabbè, se proprio ci tieni'


Dunque te lo ha chiesto lei....


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure io una cosa del genere...insieme gia' da 11 anni, convivevamo da 4, visto che lei ogni tanto metteva in mezzo l'argomento, alla fine ho detto 'vabbè, se proprio ci tieni'


e lei che ti ha risposto? 
 noi si conviveva da 5 anni, avevamo fatto il corso prematrimoniale perchè lo faceva la sorella (e vabbè, quello mica scade e poi il prete era il solito), un suo amico si sposava, la sorella si sposava "sposiamoci anche noi" eccheccazzo...
la compagna di un amico di mio marito glielo chiedeva almeno 5 volte al giorno, alla fine lui non ha retto più e ha accettato
bello


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e lei che ti ha risposto?
> noi si conviveva da 5 anni, avevamo fatto il corso prematrimoniale perchè lo faceva la sorella (e vabbè, quello mica scade e poi il prete era il solito), un suo amico si sposava, la sorella si sposava "sposiamoci anche noi" eccheccazzo...
> la compagna di un amico di mio marito glielo chiedeva almeno 5 volte al giorno, alla fine lui non ha retto più e ha accettato
> bello


ci siamo sposati, quindi le andava bene. Fortunatamente, il corso pre-matrimoniale me lo sono evitato


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ci siamo sposati, quindi le andava bene. Fortunatamente, il corso pre-matrimoniale me lo sono evitato


matrimonio solo civile quindi
noi il corso lo abbiamo fatto e sinceramente ci è piaciuto, anche perchè il nostro prete è un grande, peccato che sia vecchio


----------



## Koala (22 Luglio 2022)

Non me l’ha mai chiesto, abbiamo deciso la data sotto insistenza di mio padre


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> matrimonio solo civile quindi
> noi il corso lo abbiamo fatto e sinceramente ci è piaciuto, anche perchè il nostro prete è un grande, peccato che sia vecchio


nono, in chiesa con abito bianco e tutto il resto


----------



## Warlock (22 Luglio 2022)

Ci siamo conosciuti a fine ottobre '97, a San Valentino '98 (3 mesi e mezzo dopo) l'ho portata in un locale carino, mi sono preso una media da 10° (credo fosse una dragoon), me la sono scolata in credo nemmeno un minuto, mano in tasca a cercare l'anello, panico paura l'anello non c'era, ma era nell'altra tasca.
La birra inizia a fare effetto, mi sento carico e imprudente...  Due bei respiri profondi, prendo coraggio e le dico: "Senti, immaginiamo la vita come una pizza. Assumiamo che per semplicità di calcolo, la vita duri 100 anni. Tu ne hai 25 e hai già mangiato un quarto di pizza, i restanti 3/4 li vuoi mangiare insieme a me?" e poi ho tirato fuori l'anello e l'ho messo sul tavolo. Quando ha capito che cosa cazzo le avevo detto, si è illuminata e mi ha detto SI. Mi sono girato e ho ordinato un'altra birra 

Fra esattamente una settimana festeggiamo  22 anni di matrimonio


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> nono, in chiesa con abito bianco e tutto il resto


 strano che non abbiate fatto il corso, lo fecero anche ai miei molto "sprint" nel 78


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> strano che non abbiate fatto il corso, lo fecero anche ai miei molto "sprint" nel 78


basta ingegnarsi...ci siamo sposati in terronia, ma vivevamo al nord; al prete di giù ho detto che il corso lo avevamo fatto su; sono andato dal prete di qui, ho sganciato un obolo per la parrocchia e sono uscito con un bel foglio su cui stava scritto che eravamo in regola. Seccatura evitata.


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> basta ingegnarsi...ci siamo sposati in terronia, ma vivevamo al nord; al prete di giù ho detto che il corso lo avevamo fatto su; sono andato dal prete di qui, ho sganciato un obolo per la parrocchia e sono uscito con un bel foglio su cui stava scritto che eravamo in regola. Seccatura evitata.


ah ecco, pure i miei si sono sposati in terronia, mia mamma viveva lì,  il corso glielo fece il prete che li ha sposati
cmq penso che nessuno batta mio babbo in quanto a romanticismo "sposiamoci, mi costa meno mantenerti che telefonarti"


----------



## ivanl (22 Luglio 2022)

secondo me, gli conveniva continuare col telefono


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando avete deciso di sposarvi come lo avete chiesto? O come vi è stato chiesto? Lo ricordate ancora quel giorno?
> 
> Sia esso stato un atto plateale, pubblico o qualcosa di sussurrato ad un orecchio in intimità, come andò?
> Credo comunque sia stato uno di quei passaggi della vita che lasciano il segno.
> ...


 cmq sei un copione https://www.tradimento.net/threads/proposte-di-matrimonio.27607/


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me, gli conveniva continuare col telefono


pensa che si sono conosciuti ad agosto 77, sposati a marzo 78, dopo 44 anni sono ancora lì


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cmq sei un copione https://www.tradimento.net/threads/proposte-di-matrimonio.27607/


Ma io voglio sapere come. Se erano in ginocchio con l'anello in mano, se hanno fatto un video da mettere su youtube....


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma io voglio sapere come. Se erano in ginocchio con l'anello in mano, se hanno fatto un video da mettere su youtube....


ad un paio di mie amiche i mariti hanno fatto il flash mob    penso che se mio marito avesse fatto una cosa del genere me ne sarei andata
lui me lo chiese così, in piedi, in fondo al tavolo... e io dissi di no  l'anello me lo aveva già regalato (me ne ha regalati più di uno a dirla tutta)


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ad un paio di mie amiche i mariti hanno fatto il flash mob    penso che se mio marito avesse fatto una cosa del genere me ne sarei andata
> lui me lo chiese così, in piedi, in fondo al tavolo... e io dissi di no  l'anello me lo aveva già regalato (me ne ha regalati più di uno a dirla tutta)


E cosa ti fece cambiare idea?


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E cosa ti fece cambiare idea?


poi abbiamo parlato, è che io ero infastidita dal suo immobilismo, una volta che eravamo andati a convivere lui si era adagiato e a me la cosa non piaceva e glielo avevo detto spesso, quel giorno mi parlava di un suo amico che si sposava con una ragazza molto più giovane e capricciosa e criticava, poi diceva della sorella che organizzava il matrimonio da due anni e criticava il fatto che facesse la gara con le sue amiche a chi si sposava prima e a chi faceva il matrimonio più bello
alla fine gli dissi che almeno le altre coppie avevano dei programmi per il futuro mentre noi no, allora mi disse "allora sposiamoci anche noi" al che io gli risposi di no, che non mi sposavo solo perchè lo facevano anche gli altri e che se lui me lo doveva chiedere solo per quello aveva sbagliato indirizzo 
allora si rese conto di aver fatto una cazzata e mi disse che avevo ragione, ma che da quando vivevamo insieme per lui era come se fossimo già sposati, che non mi aveva mai fatto una proposta seria perchè gli sembrava inutile ma che in quel momento capiva che invece era una cosa che voleva fare, che mi amava, che mi voleva sposare e passare insieme il resto delle nostre vite


----------



## Lostris (22 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> pure io una cosa del genere...insieme gia' da 11 anni, convivevamo da 4, visto che lei ogni tanto metteva in mezzo l'argomento, alla fine ho detto 'vabbè, se proprio ci tieni'


Romanticone


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

Io l'unica proposta di matrimonio con tanto di anello donato in ginocchio l'ho ricevuta da uno che ho mollato...appena me lo chiese mi sentii mancare il fiato...fu una sensazione bruttissima.
Mio marito non me lo ha mai chiesto...parlavamo di avere figli, gli feci notare che avrei preferito averli da sposati, lui disse che per lui andava bene...a quel punto dissi che avrei voluto sposarmi entro l'anno dopo...mi rispose ok...ma a dicembre...almeno aveva ancora tutto un anno di tempo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io l'unica proposta di matrimonio con tanto di anello donato in ginocchio l'ho ricevuta da uno che ho mollato...appena me lo chiese mi sentii mancare il fiato...fu una sensazione bruttissima.
> Mio marito non me lo ha mai chiesto...parlavamo di avere figli, gli feci notare che avrei preferito averli da sposati, lui disse che per lui andava bene...a quel punto dissi che avrei voluto sposarmi entro l'anno dopo...mi rispose ok...ma a dicembre...almeno aveva ancora tutto un anno di tempo


Più o meno noi.
Con molta allegria.
Deciso a gennaio, sposati a febbraio. 
Il vestito l’ho comprato in saldo a pochissimo.


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno noi.
> Con molta allegria.
> Deciso a gennaio, sposati a febbraio.
> Il vestito l’ho comprato in saldo a pochissimo.


Io e mio marito mai stati romantici...solo a pensarci mi viene da ridere...


----------



## Ulisse (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Quando avete deciso di sposarvi come lo avete chiesto? O come vi è stato chiesto? Lo ricordate ancora quel giorno?


Non ho una data o una situazione particolare da legarci. È stato uno scivolarci dentro ed affondarci sempre più.
Come le sabbie mobili 
Dopo tanti anni di fidanzamento, famiglie che si conoscevano bene, vacanze e weekend  da soli, capitò di parlare di chiese e concordare su una...poi si parlava di locali e dopo averne visitati diversi come invitati, si scelse pure quello...da lì a decidere la data il passo fu breve.
Sono stati discorsi più aperti da mia moglie che da me...non ho mai ritenuto necessario il formalizzare tramite matrimonio.
Ancor meno importanza attribuisco al locale.
Non parliamo poi della chiesa.

Sono sicuro che se glielo chiedessi, mi citerebbe un episodio e data come ufficiale momento per la decisione.
Ma meglio non chiedere


----------



## spleen (22 Luglio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ma meglio non chiedere


Perchè non chiedere?
Sarebbe curioso perlomeno sapere quello che ricorda lei...
(e come lo ricorda).


----------



## Ulisse (22 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè non chiedere?
> Sarebbe curioso perlomeno sapere quello che ricorda lei...
> (e come lo ricorda).


nooooo
Poi inizia a raccontarmi tutti gli episodi capitati quel giorno e se mi va male le viene voglia di vederCI anche l'album o il terribile filmino.
Per carità. Già ho dato a suo tempo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

Io l ho praticamente obbligato a farmi la proposta....al termine di un bellissimo viaggio...2 settimane in cui sono stata la persona più amabile del mondo....
Location super romantica...
Se tornassi indietro lo  rifarei ...
Ero stra sicura di quello che volevo... matrimonio e figli (praticamente subito...)
Un matrimonio in una vita ci sta ..
Ma solo uno...


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io l ho praticamente obbligato a farmi la proposta....al termine di un bellissimo viaggio...2 settimane in cui sono stata la persona più amabile del mondo....
> Location super romantica...
> Se tornassi indietro lo  rifarei ...
> Ero stra sicura di quello che volevo... matrimonio e figli (praticamente subito...)
> ...


Per l'amor di Dio... finché dura il mio matrimonio bene... altrimenti col cavolo che mi incasino nuovamente la vita


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Per l'amor di Dio... finché dura il mio matrimonio bene... altrimenti col cavolo che mi incasino nuovamente la vita


Stesso mio pensiero 
Ma quelli che si sposano 2 o 3 volte...quanto male si vogliono???

Anche se indossare l abito da sposa è un emozione unica!!!

Tempo fa l ho rimesso per farlo vedere ai miei figli...
Come tornare indietro nel tempo!


----------



## CIRCE74 (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero
> Ma quelli che si sposano 2 o 3 volte...quanto male si vogliono???
> 
> Anche se indossare l abito da sposa è un emozione unica!!!
> ...


L'abito anche a me piace guardarlo...ma ho sempre pensato che se dovesse finire il mio matrimonio mai più con un uomo in casa...magari frequenterei qualcuno, potrebbe anche diventare una relazione ma ognuno a casa sua...ho già dato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> L'abito anche a me piace guardarlo...ma ho sempre pensato che se dovesse finire il mio matrimonio mai più con un uomo in casa...magari frequenterei qualcuno, potrebbe anche diventare una relazione ma ognuno a casa sua...ho già dato


Più che altro non vorrei nessuno in casa mia per rispetto dei miei figli...
L uomo di casa resterà sempre il loro padre...


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stesso mio pensiero
> Ma quelli che si sposano 2 o 3 volte...quanto male si vogliono???
> 
> Anche se indossare l abito da sposa è un emozione unica!!!
> ...


 Semplicemente  si rinnamorano e a volte con maggior consapevolezza 
Anche io ero super cinica sull argomento ma poi ci sono situazioni che possono farti ricredere 
Io ad es dalla precedente relazione ho imparato e non ho più rifatto errori che feci nel mio matrimonio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Semplicemente  si rinnamorano e a volte con maggior consapevolezza
> Anche io ero super cinica sull argomento ma poi ci sono situazioni che possono farti ricredere
> Io ad es dalla precedente relazione ho imparato e non ho più rifatto errori che feci nel mio matrimonio


Sicuramente e hai pienamente ragione...il mio infatti è solo il mio punto di vista...
Ad oggi però sono certa di non volermi assolutamente risposare se dovesse terminare il mio matrimonio


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più che altro non vorrei nessuno in casa mia per rispetto dei miei figli...
> L uomo di casa resterà sempre il loro padre...


 anche qui dipende 
Il mio compagno non è fisso da me ha un figlio e casa sua e x certi versi situazione ideale
Ma capita spesso che i miei figli chiedano lui di fermarsi e hanno spesso chiesto per nn si prenda uan casa tutti insieme 
Questa cosa la temo io piu di tutti loro ma solo perché poi mi toccherebbe stare appresso a tutti anche se autonomi si da no come va ? Maschi e femmine c eancora un abisso nell accudimento anche se il mio compagno in casa fa tutto


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente e hai pienamente ragione...il mio infatti è solo il mio punto di vista...
> Ad oggi però sono certa di non volermi assolutamente risposare se dovesse terminare il mio matrimonio


 E anche io dicevo così  anzi dicevo viva gli scopa amici senza impegno 

però capsico perché non pensavo mai e poi mai di poter stare come sto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più che altro non vorrei nessuno in casa mia per rispetto dei miei figli...
> L uomo di casa resterà sempre il loro padre...


Condivido totalmente


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Più che altro non vorrei nessuno in casa mia per rispetto dei miei figli...
> L uomo di casa resterà sempre il loro padre...


quanto sarai vecchia come Ipazia, i tuoi figli pregheranno perchè ti trovi un uomo in casa e credimi non per sfregio al babbo


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

Pensate che la mia amica che fa 50 anni adesso ha inviato alla festa ex marito e nuova compagna perché si festeggi anche la figlia che ne fa 18
Io ho trovato questa cosa molto bella e infatti i loro figli sono sereni  brillanti 
Forse meglio di certe situazioni incranchenite perché vedo anche quelle


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto sarai vecchia come Ipazia, i tuoi figli pregheranno perchè ti trovi un uomo in casa e credimi non per sfregio al babbo


voi no avete  idea come  sarebbe piaciuto a noi tre fratelli sapere la mamma con qualcuno invece sta testa e' risucita a dire L ho fatto x voi

x noi ??? Ma noi speravamo solo di vederla felice innamorata solare e nn con relazioni che ci teneva all oscuro

uguale L amica di mia figlia  che sa del padre che ha una storia ma resta a casa
Si è definita disgustata oltretutto non sapeva come gestire sta cosa dirlo o meno alla mamma 
Ha optato x no ma pensate che peso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto sarai vecchia come Ipazia, i tuoi figli pregheranno perchè ti trovi un uomo in casa e credimi non per sfregio al babbo


Magari schiatto prima io..
....


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari schiatto prima io..
> ....


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Magari schiatto prima io..
> ....


nel caso, facci sapere.   un paio di reni al mercato nero li pagano bene ed alla peggio cornee e tessuti sono sempre buoni


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

Più tardi sposto l'OT, chè ho il sentore che Spleen stavolta ce gonfia e tocca pure dargli ragione oltre che una fettina di culo panata


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso, facci sapere.   un paio di reni al mercato nero li pagano bene ed alla peggio cornee e tessuti sono sempre buoni


Va bene..
Avviserò per tempo...
Sono solo che favorevole alla donazione degli organi...


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene..
> Avviserò per tempo...
> Sono solo che favorevole alla donazione degli organi...


ma donazione de che?  un paio de reni boni sono 30 pippi.   al massimo posso donare quello che rimane


----------



## Tachipirina (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io l ho praticamente obbligato a farmi la proposta....al termine di un bellissimo viaggio...2 settimane in cui sono stata la persona più amabile del mondo....
> Location super romantica...
> Se tornassi indietro lo  rifarei ...
> Ero stra sicura di quello che volevo... matrimonio e figli (praticamente subito...)
> ...


a volte due........ a me è successo. niente da recriminre e da rimpiangere, eravamo senza figli e giovani.....
Diciamo che mi è andata bene ...per ora....


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanto sarai vecchia come Ipazia, i tuoi figli pregheranno perchè ti trovi un uomo in casa e credimi non per sfregio al babbo


Concordo.
E son contento che mia madre, vedova, vent’anni fa si sia trovata un nuovo uomo, che ogni tanto le gira per casa in mutande. Non vedo il tema.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E son contento che mia madre, vedova, vent’anni fa si sia trovata un nuovo uomo, che ogni tanto le gira per casa in mutande. Non vedo il tema.


Non è un problema. Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Anche se mia madre trovasse un compagno (vista l’età la vedo dura) non sarebbe un problema per me. Non vivo con lei. 
Ognuno ha il proprio sentire 
Io ho due figli grandi che al momento sono in casa e mai nella vita metterei in casa un uomo estraneo a loro che comunque limiterebbe la loro libertà di muoversi ecc ecc 
Non ne capisco la necessità 
Posso serenamente vivere i rapporti fuori da quella casa 
La famiglia l’ho avuta e quella resta


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è un problema. Ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole. Anche se mia madre trovasse un compagno (vista l’età la vedo dura) non sarebbe un problema per me. Non vivo con lei.
> Ognuno ha il proprio sentire
> Io ho due figli grandi che al momento sono in casa e mai nella vita metterei in casa un uomo estraneo a loro che comunque limiterebbe la loro libertà di muoversi ecc ecc
> Non ne capisco la necessità
> ...


Ma infatti e ' giusto così ognuno deve fare ciò che pensa sia meglio x tutti anche se nn capisco  la libertà di muoversi 

Poi chiaramente se hai  ancora un uomo in casa resta difficile Inserire n altro eh  

vero anche che si cambia idea a volte solo gli stupidi non lo fanno


----------



## Nocciola (22 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma infatti e ' giusto così ognuno deve fare ciò che pensa sia meglio x tutti anche se nn capisco  la libertà di muoversi
> 
> Poi chiaramente se hai  ancora un uomo in casa resta difficile Inserire n altro eh
> 
> vero anche che si cambia idea a volte solo gli stupidi non lo fanno


Infatti parlavo di un eventuale futuro 
Sul cambiare idea hai ragione. Al momento non capisco la necessità


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

Cmq ieri sera ero a cena d amici 5 coppie   oltre noi
Ne salvo una
Coppia x come la intendo io

Le altre 4 :
2 coppie fratello e sorlela con amanti che vanno e vengono x lui e stabile x lei
1 lui dorme sul Divano lei non h nessuno lui non so
1 ha uan storia platonica ( lei ) con una donna

Potevamo giocare a Perfetti  Sconosciuti ne sarebbero uscite delle belle


----------



## Carola (22 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti parlavo di un eventuale futuro
> Sul cambiare idea hai ragione. Al momento non capisco la necessità


 Ah ma anche io alterno momenti in cui mi risposerei ( e mai avrei detto ) ad altri che mi dico perché rovinare tutto 

non so vedremo per ora si procede così che va bene


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

Io conosco uno che si è sposato 4 volte e ha 4 figli, uno con ogni moglie 
Non so se sia più scemo lui o quelle che se lo sposano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conosco uno che si è sposato 4 volte e ha 4 figli, uno con ogni moglie
> Non so se sia più scemo lui o quelle che se lo sposano


O cazz ....si vorrà male


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cazz ....si vorrà male


 Secondo me ha dei problemi


----------



## Ulisse (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Secondo me ha dei problemi


Si,
Almeno 3


----------



## Nono (22 Luglio 2022)

A me personalmente queste dichiarazioni plateali, social, eccessive, da evento ...  le trovo ridicole


----------



## MariLea (22 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A me personalmente queste dichiarazioni plateali, social, eccessive, da evento ...  le trovo ridicole


Concordo!
tutto 'sto copiare l'american trash...


----------



## Nono (22 Luglio 2022)

E vogliamo parlare dei gender reveal party?

Patetici .....


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io conosco uno che si è sposato 4 volte e ha 4 figli, uno con ogni moglie
> Non so se sia più scemo lui o quelle che se lo sposano


o ha un cazzo da leggenda o ha una genetica da superuomo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare dei gender reveal party?
> 
> Patetici .....


no te prego.   quella roba lì, almeno su questo forum, NO.  neanche per per sfotterli


----------



## omicron (22 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> o ha un cazzo da leggenda o ha una genetica da superuomo.


Che io sappia nessuna delle due


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che io sappia nessuna delle due


puoi sapere del primo, della seconda lo potrai vedere nel tempo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare dei gender reveal party?
> 
> Patetici .....


Il bisogno di sentirsi al centro dell’attenzione con qualsiasi mezzo e per qualsiasi ragione è sconcertante.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Semplicemente  si rinnamorano e a volte con maggior consapevolezza
> Anche io ero super cinica sull argomento ma poi ci sono situazioni che possono farti ricredere
> Io ad es dalla precedente relazione ho imparato e non ho più rifatto errori che feci nel mio matrimonio


Ma mica ti sei risposata.
E’ proprio l’aver imparato a non rifare gli stessi errori che ti deve portare a viverti il momento e non risposarti


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma mica ti sei risposata.
> E’ proprio l’aver imparato a non rifare gli stessi errori che ti deve portare a viverti il momento e non risposarti


Quoto 
Poi magari quando si hanno figli grandi e indipendenti  (fuori di casa) diventa una scelta solo propria, ma costringere di fatto figli piccoli a dover dividere spazi intimi con un estraneo mmmmmh..... Si può fare, eh, magari col tempo e se i rapporti sono veramente buoni e collaudati, ma francamente appurato che l'amore è bello durevole e duraturo finché dura , e che poi c'è da ringraziare il Cielo se finanche non ci sono troppe commistioni da rovinare i rapporti, meglio accettare il fatto che oggi ci siamo, domani non si sa se ci saremo per un altro e.... quel "per sempre" mai più


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma mica ti sei risposata.
> E’ proprio l’aver imparato a non rifare gli stessi errori che ti deve portare a viverti il momento e non risposarti


 Ma nn escludo di rifarlo cosa che una  volta  escludevo 
Prima ero per il momento adesso mi pice e mi fa stare bene il nostro progetto di vita 
Ovviamente  tenendo conto delle esigenze di tutti perché tutti fanno parte di questo progetto 

stiamo bene insieme
Qst anno credevamo che avremmo fatto vacanze soli figli al massimo ci avrebbero raggiunto sono tutti grandicelli invece a sorpresa ci hanno detto
Macché vacanze Tutti  insieme 
Con annesso qualche fidanzato /a

preso  due divani letto giuro !



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma mica ti sei risposata.
> E’ proprio l’aver imparato a non rifare gli stessi errori che ti deve portare a viverti il momento e non risposarti


 Ma nn escludo di rifarlo cosa che una  volta  escludevo 
Prima ero per il momento adesso mi pice e mi fa stare bene il nostro progetto di vita 
Ovviamente  tenendo conto delle esigenze di tutti perché tutti fanno parte di questo progetto 

stiamo bene insieme
Qst anno credevamo che avremmo fatto vacanze soli figli al massimo ci avrebbero raggiunto sono tutti grandicelli invece a sorpresa ci hanno detto
Macché vacanze Tutti  insieme  prima amici e poi arriviamo 
Con annesso qualche fidanzato /a

preso  due divani letto giuro !



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma mica ti sei risposata.
> E’ proprio l’aver imparato a non rifare gli stessi errori che ti deve portare a viverti il momento e non risposarti


 Ma nn escludo di rifarlo cosa che una  volta  escludevo 
Prima ero per il momento adesso mi pice e mi fa stare bene il nostro progetto di vita 
Ovviamente  tenendo conto delle esigenze di tutti perché tutti fanno parte di questo progetto 

stiamo bene insieme
Qst anno credevamo che avremmo fatto vacanze soli figli al massimo ci avrebbero raggiunto sono tutti grandicelli invece a sorpresa ci hanno detto
Macché vacanze Tutti  insieme  prima amici e poi arriviamo 
Con annesso qualche fidanzato /a

preso  due divani letto giuro !



Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto
> Poi magari quando si hanno figli grandi e indipendenti  (fuori di casa) diventa una scelta solo propria, ma costringere di fatto figli piccoli a dover dividere spazi intimi con un estraneo mmmmmh..... Si può fare, eh, magari col tempo e se i rapporti sono veramente buoni e collaudati, ma francamente appurato che l'amore è bello durevole e duraturo finché dura , e che poi c'è da ringraziare il Cielo se finanche non ci sono troppe commistioni da rovinare i rapporti, meglio accettare il fatto che oggi ci siamo, domani non si sa se ci saremo per un altro e.... quel "per sempre" mai più


Lui una decina di gg al mese sta da noi ma dopo parecchio tempo ed è venuto naturalmente anzi richiesto da loro perché lui veniva a cena e s ene andava x dire ..aveva ed ha casa sua qui che mette su arbnb ultimamente 
Però ripeto venuto normale poi ognuno ha suo bagno e 'una casa che diciamo aiuta parecchio  a nn pestarsi  i piedi 

nn so come dire ma c'è una bella armonia ne sono tanto felice ecco
Sono stata fortunata forse


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Lui una decina di gg al mese sta da noi ma dopo parecchio tempo ed è venuto naturalmente anzi richiesto da loro perché lui veniva a cena e s ene andava x dire ..aveva ed ha casa sua qui che mette su arbnb ultimamente
> Però ripeto venuto normale poi ognuno ha suo bagno e 'una casa che diciamo aiuta parecchio  a nn pestarsi  i piedi
> 
> nn so come dire ma c'è una bella armonia ne sono tanto felice ecco
> Sono stata fortunata forse


Fortunata, e sicuramente anche brava a fare in modo che ci fosse una integrazione per così dire naturale. Però nulla mi leva dalla testa, a me, che mettere in casa un'altra persona sia un po'  "imporla",  anche al resto della famiglia.  Poi sai, magari se vedono loro mamma felice, e per giunta qualcuno finalmente presente in casa (a differenza del padre) forse la loro visione delle cose è facilmente spiegabile.  È un'ipotesi.  Io alla sola idea di avere un uomo con cui dividere casa tremo, e non è certo per il numero dei bagni , o per i metri quadrati....Anche perché non ci è troppo difficile occuparli tutti, comunque


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fortunata, e sicuramente anche brava a fare in modo che ci fosse una integrazione per così dire naturale. Però nulla mi leva dalla testa, a me, che mettere in casa un'altra persona sia un po'  "imporla",  anche al resto della famiglia.  Poi sai, magari se vedono loro mamma felice, e per giunta qualcuno finalmente presente in casa (a differenza del padre) forse la loro visione delle cose è facilmente spiegabile.  È un'ipotesi.  Io alla sola idea di avere un uomo con cui dividere casa tremo, e non è certo per il numero dei bagni , o per i metri quadrati....Anche perché non ci è troppo difficile occuparli tutti, comunque


E si tante teste tante idee
Poi se non ci passi non puoi capire anche io inorridisco qnd sento di certe situazioni in casa tensioni tradimenti amori
Palesemente finiti che vanno avanti per convenienze b brividi

per poi penso che bisogna mettersi quelle scarpe li e fare quel percorso x capire

importante e' essere mediamente felici e vedere i componenti  della tua famiglia sereni

mia figlia ha un paio di amiche in terapia Antidepressivi e hanno ste cazzo  di famigkai di facciata dove respiri un aria terribile eppure morire se lo capiscono i genitori salviamo la facciata anche lì c eun imposizione s e ai a vedere

comunque non credo sia x il padre assente sai  quanto perché il mio compagno e diventato complice con loro senza togliere nessun ruolo al padre in qsto e stato bravo lui non io

non L ho imposto forse anche qsto e stata una loro richiesta un ggio avevo preso casa in affitto dove lui ne ha una e i ragzzi hanno detto ma perché fate così qnd potremmo stare tutti insime .. e anchea Milano daiiiii

X noi fu strano x loro forse era arrivato  il momento ma sono felice di aver aspettato e non imposto

sta storia delle separazioni comunque la cosa difficile sapete cosa e poi di tutte ?
Gestire i chiacchiericci i giudizi non richiesti ecc e sarà sempre così
Come fai fai qualcuno dirà io farei diverso anche s enon lo hai chiesto mai  e la cosa più divertente e che spesso arrivnao da chi felice non è perché le persone serene sono felici

lo dico non x voi ch enn conosco ma x conoscenti che si fanno corna da anni e poi mi dicono io nn mi separerei Mai ma fai cosa vuoi


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Luglio 2022)

Nessuno ha chiesto niente a nessuno.
Ci siamo trovati coniugi perché già conviventi e non voleva far nascere i nostri figli nel peccato. E soprattutto per le rotture di coglioni di sua madre, quindi firmiamo sta carta così furono contenti tutti.


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Nessuno ha chiesto niente a nessuno.
> Ci siamo trovati coniugi perché già conviventi e non voleva far nascere i nostri figli nel peccato. E soprattutto per le rotture di coglioni di sua madre, quindi firmiamo sta carta così furono contenti tutti.


 
 idem all epoca


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2022)

buone vacanze a tutti voi buona estate  e tante belle cose x tre settimane si stacca


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> E si tante teste tante idee
> Poi se non ci passi non puoi capire anche *io inorridisco qnd sento di certe situazioni in casa tensioni tradimenti amori palesmente finiti che vanno avanti per convenienze brividi*
> 
> per *poi penso che bisogna mettersi quelle scarpe li e fare quel percorso x capire*
> ...


Ricorda sempre che non sai perché le persone restano, il più delle volte non lo sanno nemmeno loro. 
La facciata avrebbe potuto essere quella che voleva salvaguardare Jacqueline Kennedy, non certo una normale coppia borghese. Se lo fanno c’è altro e sostenere il chiacchiericcio tocca anche stando insieme.


----------



## MariLea (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto
> *Poi magari quando si hanno figli grandi e indipendenti  (fuori di casa*) diventa una scelta solo propria, ma costringere di fatto figli piccoli a dover dividere spazi intimi con un estraneo mmmmmh..... Si può fare, eh, magari col tempo e se i rapporti sono veramente buoni e collaudati, ma francamente appurato che l'amore è bello durevole e duraturo finché dura , e che poi c'è da ringraziare il Cielo se finanche non ci sono troppe commistioni da rovinare i rapporti, meglio accettare il fatto che oggi ci siamo, domani non si sa se ci saremo per un altro e.... quel "per sempre" mai più


Quoto te che quoti,  specie sul grassetto.
ed in special modo avendo figlie femmine... senza pensare ai casi gravi, ma p.e. entrano ed escono dalla doccia semispogliate e vogliamo pensare che l'occhio di un compagno sia come quello paterno? Non credo proprio.
Per non parlare delle ingerenze in altri campi, ricordo un collega in notevoli difficoltà economiche e la mamma piena di soldi che non poteva aiutarlo perché aveva il conto cointestato col compagno che non voleva


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto
> Poi magari quando si hanno figli grandi e indipendenti  (fuori di casa) diventa una scelta solo propria, ma costringere di fatto figli piccoli a dover dividere spazi intimi con un estraneo mmmmmh..... Si può fare, eh, magari col tempo e se i rapporti sono veramente buoni e collaudati, ma francamente appurato che l'amore è bello durevole e duraturo finché dura , e che poi c'è da ringraziare il Cielo se finanche non ci sono troppe commistioni da rovinare i rapporti, meglio accettare il fatto che oggi ci siamo, domani non si sa se ci saremo per un altro e.... quel "per sempre" mai più


Non considero i figli povere creature fragili da tutelare a qualsiasi costo da qualsiasi cosa gli possa causare uno stress, una fatica o un “dispiacere”.

Quindi se mai un giorno mi verrà voglia di condividere parte del mio tempo e del mio spazio con qualcuno si adegueranno per quanto durerà, nella misura in cui io deciderò, come è giusto che facciano.
E ci mancherebbe pure.

Non stiamo parlando di mandarli in miniera o costringerli nel sottoscala o metterli alla mercé di un orco malvagio.

Sarà che io e mia sorella, da figlie, abbiamo vissuto in alcuni periodi qualche partners di nostra madre e (incredibile!) siamo sopravvissute.
Non sto parlando di avventure di una notte ma ovviamente di relazioni stabili - per quanto siano durate.

E non è che non fossi mai infastidita dall”intruso”, ma erano fregnacce e se mia madre le avesse assecondate non avrebbe fatto certo il mio bene.

I figli sono il primo pensiero, ma non l’unico. E trovo che questo concetto e i modi in cui un genitore decide di esplicarlo siano una grande lezione educativa.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non considero i figli povere creature fragili da tutelare a qualsiasi costo da qualsiasi cosa gli possa causare uno stress, una fatica o un “dispiacere”.
> 
> Quindi se mai un giorno mi verrà voglia di condividere parte del mio tempo e del mio spazio con qualcuno si adegueranno per quanto durerà, nella misura in cui io deciderò, come è giusto che facciano.
> E ci mancherebbe pure.
> ...


Non è questione di essere l’unico pensiero ma proprio di pensare che una cosa “superflua” venga sicuramente dopo di loro. E un nuovo convivente lo ritengo superfluo e probabilmente questo inciderebbe nella mia decisione. 
nessuno a parlato di trauma ma semplicemente di capire cosa per loro sua meglio. Se percepissi che starebbe meglio senza un altro uomo in casa non considero nemmeno un sacrificio rinunciarci. Nel senso che proprio nemmeno mi porrei la domanda. Se un uomo in casa cambiasse le loro abitudini per una scelta che è solo mia non lo riterrei corretto nei loro confronti. Non li metterei neanche davanti a una decisione per “paura” che decidessero per quello che pensano mi renda più felice mette di da parte quello che sentono. 
Ribadisco  probabilmente sono influenzata da non capire quel tipo di bisogno


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere l’unico pensiero ma proprio di pensare che una cosa “superflua” venga sicuramente dopo di loro. E un nuovo convivente lo ritengo superfluo e probabilmente questo inciderebbe nella mia decisione.
> nessuno a parlato di trauma ma semplicemente di capire cosa per loro sua meglio. Se percepissi che starebbe meglio senza un altro uomo in casa non considero nemmeno un sacrificio rinunciarci. Nel senso che proprio nemmeno mi porrei la domanda. Se un uomo in casa cambiasse le loro abitudini per una scelta che è solo mia non lo riterrei corretto nei loro confronti. Non li metterei neanche davanti a una decisione per “paura” che decidessero per quello che pensano mi renda più felice mette di da parte quello che sentono.
> Ribadisco  probabilmente sono influenzata da non capire quel tipo di bisogno


Può essere.
O dal tipo di famiglia di origine, dato che nemmeno io ora capisco quel bisogno, ma ho avuto una storia diversa.

Anche perché immagino che chi lo desidera non lo ritenga superfluo.
E se per il genitore non è superfluo, è il fatto che ai figli “dia fastidio” ad essere superfluo e, a parer mio, una cosa da non assecondare.

Il perché l’ho spiegato.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Può essere.
> O dal tipo di famiglia di origine, dato che nemmeno io ora capisco quel bisogno, ma ho avuto una storia diversa.
> 
> Anche perché immagino che chi lo desidera non lo ritenga superfluo.
> ...


Io credo che i figli vengano prima dei nostri di “capricci”. Direi che per una donna adulta non convivere non sia una cosa così tanto devastante o traumatica


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che i figli vengano prima dei nostri di “capricci”. Direi che per una donna adulta non convivere non sia una cosa così tanto devastante o traumatica


Va bene, allora parliamo di capricci.
Per me vengono prima i capricci dei genitori rispetto ai capricci dei figli.

Perché di capricci si tratta.

Perché per un figlio avere la madre (o il padre) che convive con un altro non credo sia una cosa tanto devastante e traumatica.

Anzi, lo so che non lo è.

(parlando di situazioni normali, ovviamente)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Va bene, allora parliamo di capricci.
> Per me vengono prima i capricci dei genitori rispetto ai capricci dei figli.
> 
> Perché di capricci si tratta.
> ...


Per me no. Dipende dai capricci 
Se non mi costa nulla negarmi una cosa (e stiamo parlando appunto di qualcosa che si può vivere fuori casa) che invece costa qualcosa ai miei figli non vedo perché non rinunciarci. Ma neanche la vivo come una rinuncia 
Se la vivessi come rinuncia a punto di metterci dopo i miei figli mi farei delle domande


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no. Dipende dai capricci
> Se non mi costa nulla negarmi una cosa (e stiamo parlando appunto di qualcosa che si può vivere fuori casa) che invece costa qualcosa ai miei figli non vedo perché non rinunciarci. Ma neanche la vivo come una rinuncia
> Se la vivessi come rinuncia a punto di metterci dopo i miei figli mi farei delle domande


Poi dipende anche da quanto tempo si è separati.
Dopo due o tre anni di separazione dei figli piccoli potrebbero accettare una nuova persona che viene fatta conoscere gradualmente.
Poi si sa che ci si abitua a tutto.


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no. Dipende dai capricci
> Se non mi costa nulla negarmi una cosa (e stiamo parlando appunto di qualcosa che si può vivere fuori casa) che invece costa qualcosa ai miei figli non vedo perché non rinunciarci. Ma neanche la vivo come una rinuncia
> Se la vivessi come rinuncia a punto di metterci dopo i miei figli mi farei delle domande


Non ci capiamo.

E siccome non riesci a concepire in fondo come qualcuno possa aver un desiderio di convivenza è normale che non attribuisci nessun sacrificio nel non concretizzarlo.

Adesso ci penso, Se mi viene un altro esempio ha senso riprendere il discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dipende anche da quanto tempo si è separati.
> Dopo due o tre anni di separazione dei figli piccoli potrebbero accettare una nuova persona che viene fatta conoscere gradualmente.
> Poi si sa che ci si abitua a tutto.


Parlo in linea generale
Poi magari prendo una botta in testa e i miei figli sarebbero felicissimi di una nuova persona


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> 
> E siccome non riesci a concepire in fondo come qualcuno possa aver un desiderio di convivenza è normale che non attribuisci nessun sacrificio nel non concretizzarlo.
> 
> Adesso ci penso, Se mi viene un altro esempio ha senso riprendere il discorso.


Non concepisco come in una scelta di vita che porta modifiche nella vita di un figlio non si pensi a cosa è mehlio per un figlio facendo passare le nostre esigenze in secondo piano


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non concepisco come in una scelta di vita che porta modifiche nella vita di un figlio non si pensi a cosa è mehlio per un figlio facendo passare le nostre esigenze in secondo piano


Se la pensassi come te, non mi sarei mai separata.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se la pensassi come te, non mi sarei mai separata.


Infatti non la pensiamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Parlo in linea generale
> Poi magari prendo una botta in testa e i miei figli sarebbero felicissimi di una nuova persona


Infatti. Ma non passando da una situazione di famiglia a una completamente diversa.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non concepisco come in una scelta di vita che porta modifiche nella vita di un figlio non si pensi a cosa è mehlio per un figlio facendo passare le nostre esigenze in secondo piano


Ma che la presenza stabile di un nuovo compagno fisso per la madre non sia una bene per il figlio, è così scontato o scritto su libri di pedagogia? Ovviamente qui non si possono portare i casi singoli di successo perché per Brunetta le esperienze reali non fanno statistica.
Eppure ce ne sarebbero….ma non si possono dire.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Un ex collega di mio marito è orfano di mamma  da tanti anni (brutto caso di malasanità)
Il padre dopo qualche anno si era accompagnato con una signora vedova (entrambi oltre i 50 anni)
Lui e le due sorelle, tutti e tre sposato e con figli, si sono opposti a questo rapporto facendo in modo che il padre restasse solo 
E solo perché così è libero per appioppargli i nipoti


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Un ex collega di mio marito è orfano di mamma  da tanti anni (brutto caso di malasanità)
> Il padre dopo qualche anno si era accompagnato con una signora vedova (entrambi oltre i 50 anni)
> Lui e le due sorelle, tutti e tre sposato e con figli, si sono opposti a questo rapporto facendo in modo che il padre restasse solo
> E solo perché così è libero per appioppargli i nipoti


Però stiamo parlando di figli piccoli, non di figli trentenni belli e adulti e vaccinati e parecchio egoisti....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma che la presenza stabile di un nuovo compagno fisso per la madre non sia una bene per il figlio, è così scontato o scritto su libri di pedagogia? Ovviamente qui non si possono portare i casi singoli di successo perché per Brunetta le esperienze reali non fanno statistica.
> Eppure ce ne sarebbero….ma non si possono dire.


Ho detto che è così? Ho detto che non lo farei se per loro fosse un problema a parte il fatto che per me è qualcosa di non necessario 
Ovvio che se tutti sono felici e contenti non vedo perché no


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però stiamo parlando di figli piccoli, non di figli trentenni belli e adulti e vaccinati e parecchio egoisti....


Scusa ma nocciola ha i figli grandi
Lostris li ha piccoli e ragiona in modo diverso
Una mia amica si è lasciata col compagno (per motivi gravi) e si è appoggiata a casa di un suo caro amico (anche lui separato e non un figlio piccolo), con i due figli piccoli (la figlia era praticamente neonata), poi loro due si sono messi insieme e i figli sono cresciuti senza il minimo problema
Io credo che molto dipenda da come noi genitori viviamo queste nuove relazioni
Se per nocciola un uomo in casa è un impiccio chiaro che prenda la scusa dei figli come motivo di diniego (prendo lei ad esempio perché i suoi sono grandi)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa ma nocciola ha i figli grandi
> Lostris li ha piccoli e ragiona in modo diverso
> Una mia amica si è lasciata col compagno (per motivi gravi) e si è appoggiata a casa di un suo caro amico (anche lui separato e non un figlio piccolo), con i due figli piccoli (la figlia era praticamente neonata), poi loro due si sono messi insieme e i figli sono cresciuti senza il minimo problema
> Io credo che molto dipenda da come noi genitori viviamo queste nuove relazioni
> Se per nocciola un uomo in casa è un impiccio chiaro che prenda la scusa dei figli come motivo di diniego (prendo lei ad esempio perché i suoi sono grandi)


No no io non prendo scuse 
Lasciando perdere il mio sentire ora  penso che se decidessi di convivere il parere dei miei figli sarebbe fondamentale 
Se percepissi disagio loro avrebbero la precedenza perché quella è casa anche loro , che hanno le loro abitudini ecc ecc


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però stiamo parlando di figli piccoli, non di figli trentenni belli e adulti e vaccinati e parecchio egoisti....


Io parlavo di figli che vivono in casa.
Non necessariamente “piccoli”


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no io non prendo scuse
> Lasciando perdere il mio sentire ora  penso che se decidessi di convivere il parere dei miei figli sarebbe fondamentale
> Se percepissi disagio loro avrebbero la precedenza perché quella è casa anche loro , che hanno le loro abitudini ecc ecc


Percepire che significa scusa? Sei mio figlio, se ne parla, qual è il problema? Perché la cosa non ti piace? E si cerca una soluzione


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho detto che è così? Ho detto che non lo farei se per loro fosse un problema *a parte il fatto che per me è qualcosa di non necessario*
> Ovvio che se tutti sono felici e contenti non vedo perché no


Non è un aspetto irrilevante della faccenda.


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no io non prendo scuse
> Lasciando perdere il mio sentire ora  penso che se decidessi di convivere il parere dei miei figli sarebbe fondamentale
> Se percepissi disagio loro avrebbero la precedenza perché quella è casa anche loro , che hanno le loro abitudini ecc ecc


Ma certo che il parere dei figli conta.
In relazione però al loro ruolo.

E se il disagio fosse dettato da motivi egoistici ti pare corretto, da genitore, assecondarli?


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo che il parere dei figli conta.
> In relazione però al loro ruolo.
> 
> *E se il disagio fosse dettato da motivi egoistici ti pare corretto, da genitore, assecondarli?*


No che non sarebbe corretto, ci sono esigenze e ci sono capricci, le prime dovrebbero essere soddisfatte, i secondi no.
(Crepet - I no che aiutano a crescere).


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Percepire che significa scusa? Sei mio figlio, se ne parla, qual è il problema? Perché la cosa non ti piace? E si cerca una soluzione


Davo per scontato che se ne parlasse ma credo che se uno conosce il proprio figlio il disagio lo percepisce. Certo che sì cerca una soluzione ma che sia quella che fa stare meglio loro. Ripeto sarà che proprio non capisco comd possa essere fondamentale una nuova convivenza


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo che il parere dei figli conta.
> In relazione però al loro ruolo.
> 
> E se il disagio fosse dettato da motivi egoistici ti pare corretto, da genitore, assecondarli?


Egoistici di che tipo? Non volere che un uomo diverso dal padre parteci alla loro quotidianità? Direi che sarebbe un loro diritto


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io parlavo di figli che vivono in casa.
> Non necessariamente “piccoli”


Sì, il discorso però per me non cambia di molto nel momento in cui con te vivono altre persone che NON PER SCELTA LORO  si trovano un estraneo in quella che è ANCHE casa loro.  E non si tratta di un'ospitata temporanea. Poi ovviamente nemmeno io dicevo che sia la fine del mondo.  Ho conosciuto anche chi è stata contentissima del nuovo compagno della madre. Il più delle volte però ho conosciuto gente per cui la convivenza forzata e prolungata, con tanto di cambio di abitudini, è stata più che altro una gran rottura di coglioni


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un aspetto irrilevante della faccenda.


Non ho detto che lo sia
Resta che i miei figli  arrivano prima di scelte che posso evitare senza chissà in quale modo peggiorare la mia vita altrimenti non li avrei messo al mondo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sì, il discorso però per me non cambia di molto nel momento in cui con te vivono altre persone che NON PER SCELTA LORO  si trovano un estraneo in quella che è ANCHE casa loro.  E non si tratta di un'ospitata temporanea. Poi ovviamente nemmeno io dicevo che sia la fine del mondo.  Ho conosciuto anche chi è stata contentissima del nuovo compagno della madre. Il più delle volte però ho conosciuto gente per cui la convivenza forzata e prolungata, con tanto di cambio di abitudini, è stata più che altro una gran rottura di coglioni


Lo spieghi meglio di me


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Davo per scontato che se ne parlasse ma credo che se uno conosce il proprio figlio il disagio lo percepisce. Certo che sì cerca una soluzione ma che sia quella che fa stare meglio loro. Ripeto sarà che proprio non capisco comd possa essere fondamentale una nuova convivenza


A me la quotidianità piace


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me la quotidianità piace


Anche a me se sto bene con il padre dei miei figli 
Via lui ho l’età per vivere un rapporto diverso senza alterare le abitudini loro 
Via loro penso che comunque avrei finalmente la casa tutta per me


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che lo sia
> Resta che i miei figli  arrivano prima di scelte che posso evitare senza chissà in quale modo peggiorare la mia vita altrimenti non li avrei messo al mondo


Ma qui nessuno parla di non assecondare esigenze o lesinare amore verso i figli.
I loro diritti sono i loro diritti, nessuno vuole toglierglieli.
Però pure i figli ci hanno delle fisime, mica sono perfetti angioletti. E pure un genitore separato ha dei diritti. Incluso quello di rifarsi una vita.
Capisco che si debba trovare la quadra, e capisco pure che non sia semplice, ma onestamente ne ho viste di persone che hanno rinunciato alla propria vita per allevare dei piccoli tiranni a cui concedere tutto compresa l'esclusiva del proprio futuro.
(Per poi ritrovarsi magari con un calcio sul sedere quando questo futuro non seviva più, anzi quando era diventato una seccatura).

I miei figli sono per me come per te la mia cosa più importante. Specialmente perchè ho fatto loro il regalo più grande che un genitore possa fare, renderli indipendenti mentalmente dalla mia figura.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo spieghi meglio di me


Senza contare davvero quando magari hai figlie adolescenti che non possono nemmeno prendersi la libertà di girare in mutande per casa propria, come prima ricordava qualcuno  . O situazioni in cui comunque, alle proprie esigenze  (magari già da figli separati) bisogna sommare le esigenze di uno che, per quanto simpatico, sempre un estraneo resta . Mia nonna paterna si risposo' da vedova con quello che fu mio nonno. Aveva già un figlio. Probabilmente lo fece anche per dargli una vita più comoda. Mio zio non fu mai come mio padre, per mio nonno. Che sopravvivendogli, è pur avendolo "cresciuto ", da pecora nera (e lamentando sempre ingratitudine) non andò nemmeno al suo funerale. Saranno tutti casi, ma certo è che si mettono in casa persone che hanno (spesso) priorità diverse dai figli altrui, e ciò malgrado questi ci devono convivere. La figlia di una mia ex cognata, per questo motivo, ha chiesto  (e ottenuto) di andare a vivere lontano, con il padre. Non andava d'accordo con l'intruso che mamma si era portata a casa. E lei ha preferito fuori la figlia piuttosto che quell'uomo. Era ancora minorenne, eh, quando se ne è andata. Però lei era trooooopppo innamorata....
De gustibus.
Poi non tutti i casi sono a questolimite, ma se non piace a mio figlio di certo non smetto di frequentarlo IO, ma fuori da quella che è anche casa sua. Ci mancherebbe che debba sentirsi a disagio in casa propria.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma qui nessuno parla di non assecondare esigenze o lesinare amore verso i figli.
> I loro diritti sono i loro diritti, nessuno vuole toglierglieli.
> Però pure i figli ci hanno delle fisime, mica sono perfetti angioletti. E pure un genitore separato ha dei diritti. Incluso quello di rifarsi una vita.
> Capisco che si debba trovare la quadra, e capisco pure che non sia semplice, ma onestamente ne ho viste di persone che hanno rinunciato alla propria vita per allevare dei piccoli tiranni a cui concedere tutto compresa l'esclusiva del proprio futuro.
> ...


Ho scritto che rinuncerei alla mia vita? Non ci rinuncio ora figurati se mi sepArassi?perché non convivere è rinunciare alla propria vita? Sei sereno solo se hai una donna al tuo fianco quotidianamente? 
Ho parlato di assecondare un capriccio? Ho parlato di disagio
Sull’indipendenza condivido. Fin troppa d fin da subito. Fatico io ora a vederli così indipendenti


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche a me se sto bene con il padre dei miei figli
> Via lui ho l’età per vivere un rapporto diverso senza alterare le abitudini loro
> Via loro penso che comunque avrei finalmente la casa tutta per me


Mia figlia è la mia priorità 
Ma mia figlia deve anche farsi la sua vita
Se tra 20 anni mi trovassi ad essere separata o divorziata e volessi un altro uomo in casa
Se non le va bene può anche andarsene come ho fatto io a suo tempo


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia è la mia priorità
> Ma mia figlia deve anche farsi la sua vita
> Se tra 20 anni mi trovassi ad essere separata o divorziata e volessi un altro uomo in casa
> Se non le va bene può anche andarsene come ho fatto io a suo tempo


Che seghe farei la sua vita condivido che sia lei ad andarsene da casa per un altro uomo estraneo che entra mi sembra allucinante


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che seghe farei la sua vita condivido che sia lei ad andarsene da casa per un altro uomo estraneo che entra mi sembra allucinante


quello che voglio dire è che i figli crescono e se ne vanno di casa come è giusto che sia
Un altro uomo per te e foglia è un estraneo 
Mente carola che vive questa storia dice che il suo compagno ha un ottimo rapporto coi figli
certo se ti porti a casa uno stronzo che tratta male i tuoi figli e  pretende che tutto cambi perché c’è lui è un conto
Ma a quel punto è colpa tua che ti scegli un tipo simile


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che seghe farei la sua vita condivido che *sia lei ad andarsene da casa per un altro uomo estraneo *che entra mi sembra allucinante


Concordo.


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto che rinuncerei alla mia vita? Non ci rinuncio ora figurati se mi sepArassi?perché non convivere è rinunciare alla propria vita? *Sei sereno solo se hai una donna al tuo fianco quotidianamente?*
> Ho parlato di assecondare un capriccio? Ho parlato di disagio
> Sull’indipendenza condivido. Fin troppa d fin da subito. Fatico io ora a vederli così indipendenti


Io non ho il problema, nemmeno tu, ma non mi sognerei mai di stabilire regole per la serenità degli altri.
Quanto al disagio, attenzione, che c'è un disagio sano, motivato, e uno insano, egoistico.

E comunque non ti sto dicendo che sia facile...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire è che i figli crescono e se ne vanno di casa come è giusto che sia
> Un altro uomo per te e foglia è un estraneo
> Mente carola che vive questa storia dice che il suo compagno ha un ottimo rapporto coi figli
> certo se ti porti a casa uno stronzo che tratta male i tuoi figli e  pretende che tutto cambi perché c’è lui è un conto
> Ma a quel punto è colpa tua che ti scegli un tipo simile


Resta sempre casa loro...
È la casa di famiglia....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho il problema, nemmeno tu, ma non mi sognerei mai di stabilire regole per la serenità degli altri.
> Quanto al disagio, attenzione, che c'è un disagio sano, motivato, e uno insano, egoistico.
> 
> E comunque non ti sto dicendo che sia facile...


Non ho stabilito regole 
Ho detto come mi sento io e ho anche aggiunto che  se tutti sereni non vedo il problema


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Io non ho il problema, nemmeno tu, ma non mi sognerei mai di stabilire regole per la serenità degli altri.
> Quanto al disagio, attenzione, che c'è un disagio sano, motivato, e uno insano, egoistico.
> 
> E comunque non ti sto dicendo che sia facile...


Ma, se si parla di figli, anche il disagio egoistico va compreso e non potrei mai pormi in contrasto con figli adulti fingendo che il loro disagio sia una fisima.
Un conto sarebbero comprensibili, ma da trattare diversamente dai problemi affettivi, timori relativi a beni da ereditari, ma anche questi sono quasi sempre scontri affettivi spostati su un altro piano.
Se un figlio reagisce male di fronte all’ingresso di una persona in casa va capito perché.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che seghe farei la sua vita condivido che sia lei ad andarsene da casa per un altro uomo estraneo che entra mi sembra allucinante


Ma poi finché parliamo di figli 25-30enni capisco anche.  Hanno davanti una vita fuori casa, e se non l'hanno è anche giusto che ci pensino. Mio figlio ad esempio ha 7 anni: qui in tanti pensano che "rifarsi una vita " equivalga a non avere capito un cazzo di quel "sì, lo voglio" che a tornare indietro manco se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia. E ciò che di più bello resta, di quella al 90%?  cazzata che si chiama matrimonio , sono proprio i figli.... E vengono prima del resto.  Poi, se c'è la situazione per avere capra e cavoli, ben venga. Ma che io debba creare loro delle difficoltà (a loro che sono l'unico "per sempre") per mettermi in casa uno che ha ovviamente interessi in larga misura differenti dal loro benessere, è che oggi c'è e domani ti saluta ..... ma proprio no! Se i figli sono anche loro contenti, altro discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma poi finché parliamo di figli 25-30enni capisco anche.  Hanno davanti una vita fuori casa, e se non l'hanno è anche giusto che ci pensino. Mio figlio ad esempio ha 7 anni: qui in tanti pensano che "rifarsi una vita " equivalga a non avere capito un cazzo di quel "sì, lo voglio" che a tornare indietro manco se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia. E ciò che di più bello resta, di quella al 90%?  cazzata che si chiama matrimonio , sono proprio i figli.... E vengono prima del resto. Poi, se c'è la situazione per avere capra e cavoli, ben venga. Ma che io debba creare loro delle difficoltà (a loro che sono l'unico "per sempre") per mettermi in casa uno che ha ovviamente interessi in larga misura differenti dal loro benessere, è che oggi c'è e domani ti saluta ..... ma proprio no! Se i figli sono anche loro contenti, altro discorso.


Soprattutto ti devi proprio fidare di questo nuovo uomo al punto di poter accettare la possibilità di vivere e far vivere un nuovo abbandono.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Resta sempre casa loro...
> È la casa di famiglia....


La famiglia è statica?


----------



## spleen (23 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma, *se si parla di figli, anche il disagio egoistico va compreso* e non potrei mai pormi in contrasto con figli adulti fingendo che il loro disagio sia una fisima.
> Un conto sarebbero comprensibili, ma da trattare diversamente dai problemi affettivi, timori relativi a beni da ereditari, ma anche questi sono quasi sempre scontri affettivi spostati su un altro piano.
> *Se un figlio reagisce male di fronte all’ingresso di una persona in casa va capito perché*.


Si e si.
Se immotivato non va necessariamente assecondato.
Per il - loro - di bene. Primariamente.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma poi finché parliamo di figli 25-30enni capisco anche.  Hanno davanti una vita fuori casa, e se non l'hanno è anche giusto che ci pensino. Mio figlio ad esempio ha 7 anni: qui in tanti pensano che "rifarsi una vita " equivalga a non avere capito un cazzo di quel "sì, lo voglio" che a tornare indietro manco se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia. E ciò che di più bello resta, di quella al 90%?  cazzata che si chiama matrimonio , sono proprio i figli.... E vengono prima del resto.  Poi, se c'è la situazione per avere capra e cavoli, ben venga. Ma che io debba creare loro delle difficoltà (a loro che sono l'unico "per sempre") per mettermi in casa uno che ha ovviamente interessi in larga misura differenti dal loro benessere, è che oggi c'è e domani ti saluta ..... ma proprio no! Se i figli sono anche loro contenti, altro discorso.


Io ho scritto “tra 20 anni” mica domani
Poi oh, anche i figli a volte hanno interessi in larga misura diversi da quelli del genitore eh… quanti ne ho visti…


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto ti devi proprio fidare di questo nuovo uomo al punto di poter accettare la possibilità di vivere e far vivere un nuovo abbandono.


Scusa ma se arrivi a pensare di convivere certo che ti fidi
Ma mica lo fai dopo due minuti che conosci uno (o una perché anche i padri si riaccompagnano)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa ma se arrivi a pensare di convivere certo che ti fidi
> Ma mica lo fai dopo due minuti che conosci uno (o una perché anche i padri si riaccompagnano)


Io non mi fido di nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto ti devi proprio fidare di questo nuovo uomo al punto di poter accettare la possibilità di vivere e far vivere un nuovo abbandono.


Anche.  E nel frattempo passare sopra alle (inevitabili) situazioni di incomprensioni, tensioni, priorità di impegni, preferenze di stili di vita, ecc. Ma per l'amor de Dios!  

Poi ripeto: c'è di peggio per tutti (dando per premessa di trovarne uno.... civile), è ci sono situazioni di figli contentissimo. La maggioranza di quelli a cui è capitato non lo sono stati  (un po' come accade per il matrimonio: c'è una percentuale che non lo percepisce come una fregatura, a distanza di tempo, ma non inoltriamoci nella percentuale  ), per lo meno di quelli che ho conosciuto io. Poi da ragazzina avevo l'amica per la quale il compagno di mamma faceva sempre di tutto, senza per giunta usurpare il ruolo paterno: lì ritengo eccezioni.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non mi fido di nessuno.


Quello è un altro discorso


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La famiglia è statica?


La famiglia è la famiglia...
Mio padre mi dice ancora riferito a casa sua... è casa tua...
Quindi per me si..la mia casa è casa dei miei figli.
In primis loro...
Poi gli altri ...


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La famiglia è la famiglia...
> Mio padre mi dice ancora riferito a casa sua... è casa tua...
> Quindi per me si..la mia casa è casa dei miei figli.
> In primis loro...
> Poi gli altri ...


Quindi secondo te
Un domani ti separi
Trovi un altro uomo e quella casa non è più la casa dei tuoi figli?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te
> Un domani ti separi
> Trovi un altro uomo e quella casa non è più la casa dei tuoi figli?


Il contrario 
Suo padre dice che è casa ancora di bravagiulia


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il contrario
> Suo padre dice che è casa ancora di bravagiulia


Ma io non parlavo di suo padre
La casa rimane dei figli anche se uno dei due genitori trova una persona


----------



## Foglia (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te
> Un domani ti separi
> Trovi un altro uomo e quella casa non è più la casa dei tuoi figli?


No, ma proprio perché è in primis anche casa di mio figlio, prima di introdurci qualcuno che si comporterebbe  (necessariamente, eh, mica dico il contrario) come fosse pure casa sua, il benestare di mio figlio sarebbe indispensabile.  Ancora di più a doverlo quasi far sentire  "ospite" in casa altrui, come capitò a mio zio,  che praticamente se ne andò di casa non appena ne fu in grado, non certamente perché reso serenamente indipendente da una situazione in casa amorevole . Nemmeno per mio padre deve essere stato facile essere "quello più...." in famiglia, ma che l'altro non fosse figlio di mio nonno è stato fatto abbondantemente pesare, e le spese maggiori le fece senz'altro mio zio, pecora nera. O come è capitato alla figlia della mia ex cognata (all'epoca in passaggio alla fase di adolescenza) che si sentiva dire cosa poteva fare e cosa no (=comandare in casa propria) dal compagno della madre, è che non appena ha potuto ha convinto il padre a rivolgersi in Tribunale per cambiare il genitore prevalentemente collocatario. Anche se ciò le ha comportato trasferirsi a una discreta distanza dai suoi posti, dalle sue abitudini, dai suoi amici ecc. Ecco: direi che nell'ambito delle priorità da darsi, tra il vedere mio figlio che soffre di una situazione imposta (ed evitabile ovviamente) e potenzialmente conflittuale, e il dire alla persona che frequento che continueremo a farlo ognuno a casa propria, non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, ma proprio perché è in primis anche casa di mio figlio, prima di introdurci qualcuno che si comporterebbe  (necessariamente, eh, mica dico il contrario) come fosse pure casa sua, il benestare di mio figlio sarebbe indispensabile.  Ancora di più a doverlo quasi far sentire  "ospite" in casa altrui, come capitò a mio zio,  che praticamente se ne andò di casa non appena ne fu in grado, non certamente perché reso serenamente indipendente da una situazione in casa amorevole . Nemmeno per mio padre deve essere stato facile essere "quello più...." in famiglia, ma che l'altro non fosse figlio di mio nonno è stato fatto abbondantemente pesare, e le spese maggiori le fece senz'altro mio zio, pecora nera. O come è capitato alla figlia della mia ex cognata (all'epoca in passaggio alla fase di adolescenza) che si sentiva dire cosa poteva fare e cosa no (=comandare in casa propria) dal compagno della madre, è che non appena ha potuto ha convinto il padre a rivolgersi in Tribunale per cambiare il genitore prevalentemente collocatario. Anche se ciò le ha comportato trasferirsi a una discreta distanza dai suoi posti, dalle sue abitudini, dai suoi amici ecc. Ecco: direi che nell'ambito delle priorità da darsi, tra il vedere mio figlio che soffre di una situazione imposta (ed evitabile ovviamente) e potenzialmente conflittuale, e il dire alla persona che frequento che continueremo a farlo ognuno a casa propria, non avrei dubbi su cosa scegliere.


Eh ho capito, ma sé queste donne si mettono con degli Stronzi è un altro paio di maniche 
Se sto con uno che tratta male mia figlia io lo prendo a calci nelle palle non me lo porto in casa 
Mi sembra scontato


----------



## MariLea (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh ho capito, ma sé queste donne si mettono con degli Stronzi è un altro paio di maniche
> Se sto con uno che tratta male mia figlia io lo prendo a calci nelle palle non me lo porto in casa
> Mi sembra scontato


All'inizio le storie sono tutte peace &love
ma poche a lungo termine continuano ad esserlo


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> All'inizio le storie sono tutte peace &love
> ma poche a lungo termine continuano ad esserlo


Questo anche se i figli sono di entrambi i genitori conviventi eh…


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questo anche se i figli sono di entrambi i genitori conviventi eh…


Ma almeno sono i genitori
Io non sopporterei che un altro uomo sgridi mio figlio per esempio


----------



## MariLea (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questo anche se i figli sono di entrambi i genitori conviventi eh…


Ovviamente

la mia era una risposta al tuo "ma sé queste donne si mettono con degli Stronzi è un altro paio di maniche
Se sto con uno che tratta male mia figlia io lo prendo a calci nelle palle non me lo porto in casa"

ovvio che nei casi in cui questo succede,  non succede agli inizi della storia....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io non parlavo di suo padre
> La casa rimane dei figli anche se uno dei due genitori trova una persona


Ha risposto figlia benissimo...
La casa è la casa di famiglia...
Il luogo in cui i figli dovrebbero sempre sentirsi " a casa" ...e protetti....
Io al momento ragiono così...
Finché c è mio marito c è...
Dopo per x motivi...dubito di fare entrare un altro...
Ho già dato...
Ognuno a casa sua...ognuno con i suoi spazi...
Il modo migliore di vivere una storia...


----------



## Lara3 (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me no. Dipende dai capricci
> Se non mi costa nulla negarmi una cosa (e stiamo parlando appunto di qualcosa che si può vivere fuori casa) che invece costa qualcosa ai miei figli non vedo perché non rinunciarci. Ma neanche la vivo come una rinuncia
> Se la vivessi come rinuncia a punto di metterci dopo i miei figli mi farei delle domande


Dipende quanti anni hanno questi figli; se hanno 30 anni il problema non si pone.


----------



## omicron (23 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ovviamente
> 
> la mia era una risposta al tuo "ma sé queste donne si mettono con degli Stronzi è un altro paio di maniche
> Se sto con uno che tratta male mia figlia io lo prendo a calci nelle palle non me lo porto in casa"
> ...


Questo non è detto, l’atteggiamento si vede da subito


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dipende quanti anni hanno questi figli; se hanno 30 anni il problema non si pone.


Si pone finché sono in casa e ti dirò di più, più grandi soldi più penso che abbiano bisogno dei loro spazi


----------



## Lostris (23 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si pone finché sono in casa e ti dirò di più, più grandi soldi più penso che abbiano bisogno dei loro spazi


Per me più grandi sono e più i loro spazi dovrebbero voler trovarseli altrove.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Per me più grandi sono e più i loro spazi dovrebbero voler trovarseli altrove.


Ma questo sì, è normalissimo a 30 anni. Pure perché dubito che pure io accetterei volentieri  "convivenze" con fidanzate e compagne. Ospitate sì, l'ho già scherzosamente avvertito che sarò la mamma criticona con tutte le fanciulle che porterà in casa  (discorso partito dalla bimba che in questo momento gli piace  ), ma da lì al convivere  (a volte basta invertire le parti per rendersi conto di quello che non si vorrebbe venisse fatto A SÉ  , è riflettere sul fatto che non necessariamente per gli altri dovrebbe essere ben accetto) con una estranea, anche fosse la futura nuora/compagna fissa, ne corre   .
Per cui sicuramente se mi capitasse di pensare a una convivenza col figlio "in dipartita" per i fatti suoi la vedrei in altra prospettiva, ma mai come "schiodati, che ho la mia vita da fare....". Perché la mia vita è fatta anche ora, in questo preciso momento, e me  la sono ampiamente rifatta a prescindere da un altro che, se mai ci sarà, sarà l'ultimo arrivato, e non certamente la priorità ancor prima di arrivare. Quindi come chiunque altro dovesse entrare in casa (animali compresi) sarà ampio oggetto di discussione tra chi in casa c'è già, tutto qui  
E se non dovesse stare bene a uno dei due, dopo averne discusso, in casa non entra  (ribadisco che non mi riferisco a qualche ospitata, e varrà ANCHE per le sue fidanzate ).

Ora che invece è piccoletto, proporgli di "rifugiarsi nei suoi spazi", di trovarseli da sé IN CONSEGUENZA A UN CAMBIO DI ROUTINE che non gli dovesse essere gradito non mi sembrerebbe una buona soluzione.  O la nuova routine garba a entrambi, o se devo avere il figlio che abbassa lo sguardo rassegnato all'arrivo di un nuovo adulto estraneo in casa, non ho il minimo dubbio su chi "sacrificare" (e, meraviglia delle meraviglie, non sarei IO  : nessuna convivenza vale quanto vedere mio figlio che torna a casa volentieri, dopo una giornata fuori  , o che  (questo meno, ammetto ) per schiodarlo ci vogliono a volte le bombe a mano


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Curioso come dalla proposta di matrimonio si sia arrivati a parlare di nuova convivenza. Curioso che questo problema abbiano parlato solo donne.
O forse no.
Cerco di vedere come le diverse posizioni non solo siano determinate dalla età dei figli e dal tipo di relazione o relazioni sperimentate, ma anche dal differente rapporto con i figli e il loro rapporto con la casa e la comunicazione della loro intimità  e della intimità dei genitori ai figli.
Personalmente ho sempre considerato “giusto“ e “sano” che i figli potessero vivere la loro evoluzione sentimentale in autonomia. Anzi sono pentita di essere stata intrusiva nei primi amori di mia figlia. Anche se sono stata criticata è stato per non essere stata abbastanza una confidente per i figli. 
Da esterna ho osservato che più ai figli viene dato spazio per comunicare ed esporre o vivere le loro storie sentimentali, meno spazio ha avuto la sessualità e i sentimenti dei genitori. Intendo all’interno della casa, come famiglia, nella agibilità degli spazi.
È come se ci fosse un istintivo e simbolico passaggio di testimone.
Chiarisco che non intendo dire che i genitori che favoriscono l’uso sessuale e sentimentale della casa da parte dei figli non facciano sesso (possono farlo tra loro o con altri) ma che simbolicamente quella casa diventi la casa luogo del sesso anche o ancora di più dei figli. Il vissuto sentimentale dei figli, che ovviamente viene vissuto con estranei, viene riportato all’interno della famiglia che in questo modo ne assume in un certo modo il controllo, con modalità esplicite (ti compro io i preservativi) o implicite stabilendo limiti di agibilità (sì in camera tua, no in camera matrimoniale, nemmeno quando siamo fuori per il weekend).

Questa impostazione è intuibile sin da quando i figli sono bambini e probabilmente influenza la considerazione della possibilità di fare entrare un nuovo partner in casa.


----------



## Foglia (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Curioso come dalla proposta di matrimonio si sia arrivati a parlare di nuova convivenza. Curioso che questo problema abbiano parlato solo donne.
> O forse no.
> Cerco di vedere come le diverse posizioni non solo siano determinate dalla età dei figli e dal tipo di relazione o relazioni sperimentate, ma anche dal differente rapporto con i figli e il loro rapporto con la casa e la comunicazione della loro intimità  e della intimità dei genitori ai figli.
> Personalmente ho sempre considerato “giusto“ e “sano” che i figli potessero vivere la loro evoluzione sentimentale in autonomia. Anzi sono pentita di essere stata intrusiva nei primi amori di mia figlia. Anche se sono stata criticata è stato per non essere stata abbastanza una confidente per i figli.
> ...


Siamo passati a parlare, dalla promessa di matrimonio carica di speranze&aspettative, alla eventualità di una nuova convivenza, mica per niente , eh, considerando per quanti (e quante) qui dentro MA NON SOLO , quel mucchietto di parole si sia trasformato facilmente in un agglomerato ieri, denso, e talvolta inestricabile  di.... fregnacce!  E questa è un po' la sostanza di tanti matrimoni: anche dove si sta insieme, siamo ben lontani da quel "lo voglio, per tutta la vita", è direi molto più vicini a "cha cazzo faccio a 50 anni?", o "boia chi molla status&benessere", quando non addirittura il re dei paravento, il "lo faccio per i figli" , che può anche essere quando in casa ti trovi un amico che stimi, ma senz'altro non è quando in casa volano coltelli, anche in maniera silente 
C'è che, malgrado la marea di fregnacce in cui si trasforma il matrimonio (spesso), molti lo vedono comunque ancora come "la base" della società, il meno peggio, un percorso non utilmente o facilmente modificabile, etc.
In questo contesto per certi versi ammiro chi dice "io ci voglio riprovare", ignorando le statistiche . C'è comunque anche da dire che, se la prima volta si è stati ciechi, magari alla seconda ci si vedrà benissimo .
I figli sono certamente  "un problema ", se visti nell'ottica del  "rifarsi una vita =nuovo matrimonio ". A volte come un piccolo problema, a volte come un grande problema: dimenticando che, buona parte della differenza la può fare l'adulto, consapevole di essere un estraneo in casa, è soprattutto quando magari non è lui ad entrare, ma è lui ad accogliere è al contempo a farsi accettare.
Quanti Uomini così conosci, tu? 
Io ne conosco che hanno pensato, al più, che nel pacchetto  "altra donna " fossero comprese delle appendici che "speriamo non diano troppi problemi ", ma non persone realmente interessate ad esserci. Salvo rari casi . Ed è evidente che in situazioni simili si parli di, al limite, pacifica convivenza. Quando il terzo di turno non abbozza all'inizio, salvo poi pensare " di non doversi certo sforzare all'infinito di essere simpatico "... 
Prova del nove? Anche nei casi di reale affetto  (che è tanta roba), se la convivenza diviene un discreto cumulino di fregnacce, arrivedorci (alla greggio ) e grazie a tutti.... e magari una telefonatina ogni tanto a quelli che magari per qualche anno hanno sempre cenato con te  

Sul discorso figli/sesso a casa sono anch'io molto combattuta: c'è dà dire che, coi tempi che corrono oggi, saperli infrattati e magari a rischio, non mi rende troppo tranquilla....


----------



## omicron (24 Luglio 2022)

Comunque, giusto per dire… quando ci si trova a convolare in seconde nozze, spesso e volentieri le “appendici” le hanno anche gli uomini e da quello che ho visto, quando la nuova donna è più giovane e senza figli, sono quelle che si comportano peggio con quei figli non suoi rispetto ad un uomo che si mette con una mamma separata 
Cosa ancora diversa succede quando i due che si mettono insieme hanno entrambi figli


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siamo passati a parlare, dalla promessa di matrimonio carica di speranze&aspettative, alla eventualità di una nuova convivenza, mica per niente , eh, considerando per quanti (e quante) qui dentro MA NON SOLO , quel mucchietto di parole si sia trasformato facilmente in un agglomerato ieri, denso, e talvolta inestricabile  di.... fregnacce!  E questa è un po' la sostanza di tanti matrimoni: anche dove si sta insieme, siamo ben lontani da quel "lo voglio, per tutta la vita", è direi molto più vicini a "cha cazzo faccio a 50 anni?", o "boia chi molla status&benessere", quando non addirittura il re dei paravento, il "lo faccio per i figli" , che può anche essere quando in casa ti trovi un amico che stimi, ma senz'altro non è quando in casa volano coltelli, anche in maniera silente
> C'è che, malgrado la marea di fregnacce in cui si trasforma il matrimonio (spesso), molti lo vedono comunque ancora come "la base" della società, il meno peggio, un percorso non utilmente o facilmente modificabile, etc.
> In questo contesto per certi versi ammiro chi dice "io ci voglio riprovare", ignorando le statistiche . C'è comunque anche da dire che, se la prima volta si è stati ciechi, magari alla seconda ci si vedrà benissimo .
> I figli sono certamente  "un problema ", se visti nell'ottica del  "rifarsi una vita =nuovo matrimonio ". A volte come un piccolo problema, a volte come un grande problema: dimenticando che, buona parte della differenza la può fare l'adulto, consapevole di essere un estraneo in casa, è soprattutto quando magari non è lui ad entrare, ma è lui ad accogliere è al contempo a farsi accettare.
> ...


Mi hai quotata, ma hai ignorato la mia riflessione.
Ma la mia riflessione è in tema con il titolo del thread.
Quando si dice quel SÌ, non si ha la consapevolezza di come i figli siano importanti nel matrimonio, anche per quell’aspetto.
Sono talmente importanti che diventano causa di separazione o pretesto per non separarsi, forse anche per la riflessione che ho messo a fuoco oggi.
Perché quel comportamento poi con i figli è significativo della concezione della propria sessualità che (ho constatato tra le mie conoscenze, non fa statistica. Del resto non so come si potrebbe fare una statistica su questo, né se sia utile) viene vista forse come una cosa da adulti o una cosa da giovani?
Non lo so. È una cosa su cui vorrei ragionare, non un confronto per giustapposizione che non fa fare un millimetro verso l’autocomprensione.
Credo che sia anche una cosa determinata dalle donne, nella coppia, che possono frenare la sessualità in casa (“Ora no, i bambini ci possono sentire”) o darla per scontata.
Voglio dire che la vedo proprio come una questione di “proprietà“ del luogo. La casa come luogo della coppia o della famiglia o dei figli.


----------



## Lostris (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai quotata, ma hai ignorato la mia riflessione.
> Ma la mia riflessione è in tema con il titolo del thread.
> Quando si dice quel SÌ, non si ha la consapevolezza di come i figli siano importanti nel matrimonio, anche per quell’aspetto.
> Sono talmente importanti che diventano causa di separazione o pretesto per non separarsi, forse anche per la riflessione che ho messo a fuoco oggi.
> ...


Ci penso.
Francamente nel mio caso il sesso era assente da secoli, dopo la nascita del secondo non c’è più stata “casa della coppia”.

Sarebbe, anche volendo, un ben misero testimone da passare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci penso.
> Francamente nel mio caso il sesso era assente da secoli, dopo la nascita del secondo non c’è più stata “casa della coppia”.
> 
> Sarebbe, anche volendo, un ben misero testimone da passare.


Infatti è diventata subito la casa dei figli.
Almeno per il loro padre.
Invece tu aspiri a una casa tua e della coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è diventata subito la casa dei figli.
> Almeno per il loro padre.
> Invece tu aspiri a una casa tua e della coppia.


Una casa per le famiglia che è composta dai figli e dalla coppia non sarebbe l’ideale?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una casa per le famiglia che è composta dai figli e dalla coppia non sarebbe l’ideale?


Forse.
Non lo so.
Posso ribadire che io sono sta criticata per il rapporto di autonomia sentimentale con i figli, ma che è stato voluto. 
Mi sembra soffocante per i figli “puoi dire tutto ai genitori“.


----------



## Lostris (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è diventata subito la casa dei figli.
> Almeno per il loro padre.
> Invece tu aspiri a una casa tua e della coppia.


Può essere. Onestamente non lo so… ma vado per gradi.
Intanto cominciamo con casa mia


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse.
> Non lo so.
> Posso ribadire che io sono sta criticata per il rapporto di autonomia sentimentale con i figli, ma che è stato voluto.
> Mi sembra soffocante per i figli “puoi dire tutto ai genitori“.


Per me era rassicurante avere in mia madre una persona a cui potevo dire tutto. Lo è anche ora . 
mi manca non avere lo stesso rapporto con i miei figli


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me era rassicurante avere in mia madre una persona a cui potevo dire tutto. Lo è anche ora .
> mi manca non avere lo stesso rapporto con i miei figli


Forse sono le esperienze o il carattere.
Resta che, al di là di un giudizio che non credo che sia utile, forse tutte le scelte dipendono da una idea di confini personali.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sono le esperienze o il carattere.
> Resta che, al di là di un giudizio che non credo che sia utile, forse tutte le scelte dipendono da una idea di confini personali.


Si concordo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me era rassicurante avere in mia madre una persona a cui potevo dire tutto. Lo è anche ora .
> mi manca non avere lo stesso rapporto con i miei figli


Io l ho scoperto da " adulta" questo rapporto con i miei...
Al momento posso dire che i miei figli non mi dicono un emerito cazzo  (o quasi....non sono quei figli che tornano a casa e fanno radio Londra)delle cose in generale...ma se hanno qualche problema o cmq vogliono un parere serio...arrivano ..
E ne sono contenta ..


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io l ho scoperto da " adulta" questo rapporto con i miei...
> Al momento posso dire che i miei figli non mi dicono un emerito cazzo  (o quasi....non sono quei figli che tornano a casa e fanno radio Londra)delle cose in generale...ma se hanno qualche problema o cmq vogliono un parere serio...arrivano ..
> E ne sono contenta ..


Da adulti è diverso, non c’è  l’asimmetria che toglie libertà. Per me, basta e avanza ciò che i genitori hanno dato e trasmesso prima. A una certa devono poter camminare da soli e fuori.
Dopo si può viaggiare affiancati.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2022)

Il punto in cui nasce il disaccordo (tra noi qui, ma ancor più importante nella coppia) è quando devono essere lasciati camminare da soli e con quale gradualità di libertà.


----------



## Divì (24 Luglio 2022)

3d interessante. 

Provo a dire la mia sia sullo spunto iniziale che sull'imprevisto sviluppo..... 

Io ho avuto due matrimoni. Quindi, in teoria, due domande di matrimonio. 

In effetti il mio primo marito dopo un paio di anni insieme mi ha fatto trovare l'anello al braccio di un orsacchiottino di peluche che mi ha regalato al compleanno. 
Grande emozione, in effetti. Ci siamo sposati in comune l'anno dopo. 

Mio figlio è nato dopo un altro paio di anni. E ci siamo separati dopo altri 4 anni   nessuna delusione particolare. Direi coma profondo e morte cerebrale del matrimonio.... 

Con mio marito è stato diverso. Abbiamo messo su casa e famiglia e ci siamo sposati in chiesa quando nostro figlio aveva 7 mesi. Nessuno dei due ha fatto proposte all'altro: avevamo un progetto (il Progetto) e l'epilogo era quello. 

Vabbè poi si sa come è andata. Ad ogni modo, quando abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci io abitavo in una casa in affitto, e mio figlio stava con me a settimane alterne. Ho permesso al mio compagno di entrare in confidenza con lui solo quando mi è stato evidente che avevamo un'idea di vita insieme e di convivenza. È andato tutto bene. E sono fiera di avere protetto i miei figli anche dal tradimento.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> All'inizio le storie sono tutte peace &love
> ma poche a lungo termine continuano ad esserlo


Matrimoni compresi direi.


----------



## ologramma (24 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto io.
> Il resto l'ho già scritto.





Lostris ha detto:


> Ci penso.
> Francamente nel mio caso il sesso era assente da secoli, dopo la nascita del secondo non c’è più stata “casa della coppia”.
> 
> Sarebbe, anche volendo, un ben misero testimone da passare.


l'età nrel tuo caso è una scusante per la fine della coppia nel mio caso è una grave mancanza  ma non da lasciare la casa perchè in là con gli anni ci sono altre cose che legano una coppia.
Certo ragaze siete sfortunate  non pensavo ci fossero uomini così


----------



## MariLea (24 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Matrimoni compresi direi.


perchè i matrimoni non sono pure storie?
va bene che diventano contratti, ma iniziano come storie


----------



## Skorpio (24 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma poi finché parliamo di figli 25-30enni capisco anche.  Hanno davanti una vita fuori casa, e se non l'hanno è anche giusto che ci pensino. Mio figlio ad esempio ha 7 anni: qui in tanti pensano che "rifarsi una vita " equivalga a non avere capito un cazzo di quel "sì, lo voglio" che a tornare indietro manco se mi puntassero una pistola alla tempia. E ciò che di più bello resta, di quella al 90%?  cazzata che si chiama matrimonio , sono proprio i figli.... E vengono prima del resto.  Poi, se c'è la situazione per avere capra e cavoli, ben venga. Ma che io debba creare loro delle difficoltà (a loro che sono l'unico "per sempre") per mettermi in casa uno che ha ovviamente interessi in larga misura differenti dal loro benessere, è che oggi c'è e domani ti saluta ..... ma proprio no! Se i figli sono anche loro contenti, altro discorso.


Tu dai per scontato che tuo figlio a immaginarti con un nuovo compagno, sia dispiaciuto e disperato 

Io un bel giorno lo dissi chiaro in faccia a mia madre, che mi pesava molto essere "il centro" fino al punto che un nuovo compagno per lei (vedova) era cosa da nemmeno discuterne.

Non avevo molti mesi più di tuo figlio.. 

Bisogna state attenti noi genitori (e mi ci metto dentro anche io) a non scambiare i loro bisogni con i nostri


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'età nrel tuo caso è una scusante per la fine della coppia nel mio caso è una grave mancanza  ma non da lasciare la casa perchè in là con gli anni ci sono altre cose che legano una coppia.
> Certo ragaze siete sfortunate  non pensavo ci fossero uomini così


Ci sono, ci sono


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tu dai per scontato che tuo figlio a immaginarti con un nuovo compagno, sia dispiaciuto e disperato
> 
> Io un bel giorno lo dissi chiaro in faccia a mia madre, che mi pesava molto essere "il centro" fino al punto che un nuovo compagno per lei (vedova) era cosa da nemmeno discuterne.
> 
> ...


Mah. Io credo che fondamentalmente abbiano bisogno di crescere in un ambiente  "sereno". Il più possibile, eh, che non significa nemmeno farli vivere in un mondo troppo ovattato e artefatto, che corrisponde ad imprepararli alla vita  "fuori " (quindi ritengo pure corretto che si smazzi da sé qualche piccolo problema). Io avevo entrambi i genitori in casa: mi erano addosso per le regole, per la scuola (dovevo essere perfetta), per l'obbedienza  (guai a me se sgarravo, e stiamo parlando di piccole cose per le quali , con mio figlio, chiudo mille occhi). Ma assai poco per tutto il resto.  Eppure avevo una mamma "tutta per me", che aveva deciso di fare la casalinga per.... per fare lo splendido lavoro fatto   Che aveva rinunciato a lavorare PER ME. Che aveva rinunciato a separarsi PER ME, e via dicendo (persino aveva rinunciato a fare "la bella vita", sempre per me, eh, povera mamma, e che senza l'aiuto  "clandestino" di mia nonna - la quale veniva a casa all'insaputa di mio padre - porella,   proprio non ce la avrebbe mai fatta (perdona il tono sarcastico, ma davvero vedendo i salti mortali che faccio io oggi per esserci per mio figlio mi viene del gran ridere.... stile poramammamaiunagioia....  ). Perciò capisco bene il discorso che fai tu, e ho anche premesso che sicuramente per me rifarmi una vita non coincide con il trovarmi in casa un altro, è che il mio benessere non contempla (di certo, al momento) la possibilità di trovarmi con un altro ometto in casa. Ma i bisogni di mio figlio (quelli in rapporto a come mi comporto con lui) attengono al mio modo di essere in rapporto con lui. Voglio dire che se fossi una mamma asfissiante, il problema non lo si può far dipendere dalla presenza/assenza di un uomo fisso nella mia vita.  Perché altrimenti sarebbe come dire che  (piglio sempre l'esempio di mia madre, perché del racconto della tua ho solo vaghi ricordi.  Ricordo che si è rimboccata le maniche per non farti mancare nulla, e che  a vent'anni suonati guai a te se guardavi una donna , che intuisco sia comunque indicativo del bisogno che le hai espresso fin da bambino....) mia madre è stata la madre che è stata perché il suo bisogno era quello di non avere mio padre fra i coglioni.  Ma manco per le palle! Lei aveva semplicemente bisogno di essere scontenta!  E che insomma, avrebbe potuto essere la prima ballerina della Scala ma aveva dovuto lasciare perché pure lei era orfana. Avrebbe potuto avere il suo lavoro ma aveva dovuto lasciare perché c'ero io. Avrebbe potuto fare la sciura, ma non c'era riuscita perché mio padre era noioso. Avrebbe potuto avere tanti uomini, meglio di mio padre, ma mannaggia a lei che aveva scelto lui e quando stava per separarsi.... è rimasta incinta  . Non so se capisci. Io non ho mai detto "vorrei tanto un uomo dentro casa MA.....mannaggia che c'è mio figlio  ".
Io dico che un uomo dentro casa non lo voglio manco pitturato alla parete , che il rischio di far convivere mio figlio con uno che è fondamentalmente un estraneo sia quello di rovinare un equilibrio  (e ho avuto esempi al riguardo), e che non avrei dubbi su chi lanciare dalla torre (vabbè, al limite da un primo piano  ) nel caso in cui lo avessi provato e fossi ricaduta nella situazione in cui si trovano tante coppie per così dire  "ricostruite",  che passato il momento di euforia si ritrovano magari anche  (ANCHE) a capire che i figli poi tanto felici di modificare le loro abitudini perché mamma si tromba un estraneo non lo sono. E non lo erano fin da subito, eh, soltanto che cosa vuoi: finché c'è l'amour tutto il resto va in cavalleria 
Non dico però certo che per tutti sia così, ci mancherebbe: magari gli stessi che si lamentano di avere dovuto sopportare un signor nessuno che aveva la pretesa di farsi obbedire e che la sera creava fila in bagno, si sarebbero anche lamentati di sorbirsi una mamma che non aveva un cazz'altro da fare che pensare a loro....


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai quotata, ma hai ignorato la mia riflessione.
> Ma la mia riflessione è in tema con il titolo del thread.
> Quando si dice quel SÌ, non si ha la consapevolezza di come i figli siano importanti nel matrimonio, anche per quell’aspetto.
> Sono talmente importanti che diventano causa di separazione o pretesto per non separarsi, forse anche per la riflessione che ho messo a fuoco oggi.
> ...


Mah.... Io sono dell'idea che se c'è davvero voglia di farlo, fosse anche alle 4 del mattino  , un momento si trova 
È chiaro che non lo si farà magari ululando per tutta la casa  , ma non vedo ostacoli a che la casa sia luogo della coppia E della famiglia.  Il discorso che facevi tu francamente non lo capisco troppo: il cd. "passaggio del testimone", se c'è, lo si fa semplicemente perché non si ha più voglia di fare sesso  
Se al posto di uno impegnato  (che ho avuto cura anch'io di non far sapere a mio figlio che mamma frequenta uno che ha una donna ufficiale   : in tutta franchezza per me è stato piacevole, ma di qui ad appalesarlo a mio figlio ne corre comunque...) avessi trovato un single, non certamente da subito, però avrei potuto pensare di presentarglielo col tempo. E non è che se tra qualche anno mio figlio dovesse scoprire che quando posso mi piace fare sesso e vedermi con un uomo cada il mondo, eh. Anzi....   La casa certo la ritengo luogo della famiglia, ma questo non significa senz'altro  che compatibilmente col rispetto degli altri membri, ogni tanto non si possa avere.... l'ospite  . Ora ovviamente che è piccolo certo che non mi metterei a portarcelo mentre c'è lui, ma ci sono altri momenti in cui posso, e ti dirò:  se la persona non fosse stata clandestina, magari glielo avrei pure fatto conoscere. Ovviamente oggi lo vedrebbe alla stregua di un amico, ma tra qualche anno saprebbe bene cosa fanno un uomo e una donna che si frequentano non da semplici amici  
Scopare (anche) in casa non significa però certo che chi ti scopi abbia a che considerarsi a casa propria....


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ci sono, ci sono


e allora dico che che la colpa è anche  vostra ,per come li educate questi  maschi  , forse è il caso che una buona educazione sessuale per loro da piccoli andrebbe fatta  come pure alle donne .
Se ne parlava già ai miei tempi  che la dovevano fare a scuola con un professore addetto , le solite cose all'italiana dette ma mai fatte, ora con internet e il porno facilmente accessibile  mi sembra la rovina dei ragazzi e si mettiamoci anche le ragazze


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e allora dico che che la colpa è anche  vostra ,per come li educate questi  maschi  , forse è il caso che una buona educazione sessuale per loro da piccoli andrebbe fatta  come pure alle donne .
> Se ne parlava già ai miei tempi  che la dovevano fare a scuola con un professore addetto , le solite cose all'italiana dette ma mai fatte, ora con internet e il porno facilmente accessibile  mi sembra la rovina dei ragazzi e si mettiamoci anche le ragazze


l'educazione sessuale che vogliono fare nelle scuole in realtà dovrebbe insegnare la parte scientifica che riguarda procreazione e contraccezione, non le posizioni o la frequenza


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'educazione sessuale che vogliono fare nelle scuole in realtà dovrebbe insegnare la parte scientifica che riguarda procreazione e contraccezione, non le posizioni o la frequenza


quella si accudisce con la pratica e il parlare sia con la controparte e , nel mio caso informarsi con amici più grandi che lo avevano fatto . Ripeto altri tempi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Io sono dell'idea che se c'è davvero voglia di farlo, fosse anche alle 4 del mattino  , un momento si trova
> È chiaro che non lo si farà magari ululando per tutta la casa  , ma non vedo ostacoli a che la casa sia luogo della coppia E della famiglia.  Il discorso che facevi tu francamente non lo capisco troppo: il cd. "passaggio del testimone", se c'è, lo si fa semplicemente perché non si ha più voglia di fare sesso
> Se al posto di uno impegnato  (che ho avuto cura anch'io di non far sapere a mio figlio che mamma frequenta uno che ha una donna ufficiale   : in tutta franchezza per me è stato piacevole, ma di qui ad appalesarlo a mio figlio ne corre comunque...) avessi trovato un single, non certamente da subito, però avrei potuto pensare di presentarglielo col tempo. E non è che se tra qualche anno mio figlio dovesse scoprire che quando posso mi piace fare sesso e vedermi con un uomo cada il mondo, eh. Anzi....   La casa certo la ritengo luogo della famiglia, ma questo non significa senz'altro  che compatibilmente col rispetto degli altri membri, ogni tanto non si possa avere.... l'ospite  . Ora ovviamente che è piccolo certo che non mi metterei a portarcelo mentre c'è lui, ma ci sono altri momenti in cui posso, e ti dirò:  se la persona non fosse stata clandestina, magari glielo avrei pure fatto conoscere. Ovviamente oggi lo vedrebbe alla stregua di un amico, ma tra qualche anno saprebbe bene cosa fanno un uomo e una donna che si frequentano non da semplici amici
> Scopare (anche) in casa non significa però certo che chi ti scopi abbia a che considerarsi a casa propria....


Ovviamente per i bambini il sesso è una cosa oscura, non nel senso negativo, ma nel senso che non lo capiscono e gli adulti sono smemorati e fanno rientrare ciò che provano i bambini nei propri schemi, chiedendo in pratica ai bambini di corrispondere e rispondere ciò che noi pensiamo.
I bambini adorano le due figure maschile e femminile, anche perché è una dualità ed è semplice. Le fiabe piacciono per il lieto fine e perché finiscono con una coppia stabile. A loro piace la coppia stabile. Il problema è che, quando un matrimonio è fallito, sappiamo bene che è difficile produrre una coppia stabile. Giustamente si ha paura di presentare una coppia che sarà instabile. Noi possiamo reggere, per loro è diverso.
Al di là di ciò che si pensa poi da adulti delle relazioni provvisorie dei genitori, da bambini e adolescenti disorientano, non per la ricerca di uno schema, ma perché insegnano la precarietà dei legami, già vissuta con la coppia genitoriale, ma quello che è più grave incide sulla capacità di costruire attaccamento.
Il discorso del sesso in casa era diverso.


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quella si accudisce con la pratica e il parlare sia con la controparte e , nel mio caso informarsi con amici più grandi che lo avevano fatto . Ripeto altri tempi


parlare con gli amici di contraccezione è il modo migliore per ritrovarsi incinta senza volerlo


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente per i bambini il sesso è una cosa oscura, non nel senso negativo, ma nel senso che non lo capiscono e gli adulti sono smemorati e fanno rientrare ciò che provano i bambini nei propri schemi, chiedendo in pratica ai bambini di corrispondere e rispondere ciò che noi pensiamo.
> I bambini adorano le due figure maschile e femminile, anche perché è una dualità ed è semplice. Le fiabe piacciono per il lieto fine e perché finiscono con una coppia stabile. A loro piace la coppia stabile. Il problema è che, quando un matrimonio è fallito, sappiamo bene che è difficile produrre una coppia stabile. Giustamente si ha paura di presentare una coppia che sarà instabile. Noi possiamo reggere, per loro è diverso.
> Al di là di ciò che si pensa poi da adulti delle relazioni provvisorie dei genitori, da bambini e adolescenti disorientano, non per la ricerca di uno schema, ma perché insegnano la precarietà dei legami, già vissuta con la coppia genitoriale, ma quello che è più grave incide sulla capacità di costruire attaccamento.
> Il discorso del sesso in casa era diverso.


l'età però secondo me vuol dire tanto, mia cugina è separata, la figlia grande sta col padre (ed è talmente manipolata al punto di sostenere che le donne debbano essere sottomesse, non lavorare, se lavorano devono essere pagate di meno perchè meno abili, ecc...), la piccola sta con mia cugina e guardando quello che fa il padre (mille storielle da sposato, in un anno ha già cambiato 2 o 3 "ufficiali"), sta crescendo con la convinzione che i maschi non servano a niente, che sono troppo stupidi e rovinano le famiglie
fosse stata più piccola si sarebbe resa conto di meno di tante cose


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> parlare con gli amici di contraccezione è il modo migliore per ritrovarsi incinta senza volerlo


forse l'ho già scritto perchè sono anni che sto qui, sai cosa dicevano alle ragazze prima ?
Mi raccomando non tornare incinta  , difatti spesso le cacciavano di casa  . 
Se invece l'altra parte era possidente allora  ci passavano sopra .
Meglio ora che sono tutti scafati ma troppo  troppo 
Non mi viene il termine esatto


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse l'ho già scritto perchè sono anni che sto qui, sai cosa dicevano alle ragazze prima ?
> Mi raccomando non tornare incinta  , difatti spesso le cacciavano di casa  .
> Se invece l'altra parte era possidente allora  ci passavano sopra .
> Meglio ora che sono tutti scafati ma troppo  troppo
> Non mi viene il termine esatto


considerando l'alto numero di gravidanze indesiderate, scafati non mi sembrano, mi sembrano più promiscui ma poco attenti e non sono per le gravidanze, anche per le malattie


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente per i bambini il sesso è una cosa oscura, non nel senso negativo, ma nel senso che non lo capiscono e gli adulti sono smemorati e fanno rientrare ciò che provano i bambini nei propri schemi, chiedendo in pratica ai bambini di corrispondere e rispondere ciò che noi pensiamo.
> I bambini adorano le due figure maschile e femminile, anche perché è una dualità ed è semplice. Le fiabe piacciono per il lieto fine e perché finiscono con una coppia stabile. A loro piace la coppia stabile. Il problema è che, quando un matrimonio è fallito, sappiamo bene che è difficile produrre una coppia stabile. Giustamente si ha paura di presentare una coppia che sarà instabile. Noi possiamo reggere, per loro è diverso.
> Al di là di ciò che si pensa poi da adulti delle relazioni provvisorie dei genitori, da bambini e adolescenti disorientano, non per la ricerca di uno schema, ma perché insegnano la precarietà dei legami, già vissuta con la coppia genitoriale, ma quello che è più grave incide sulla capacità di costruire attaccamento.
> Il discorso del sesso in casa era diverso.


mai discusso in casa sia con mia madre che con mio padre , mi ricordo solo un consiglio : entri nelle case con il tuo mestiere , ci sono mogli e figlie  quindi rispetta loro  perchè è questo lavoro che ti da il mangiare per cui non perdere la reputazione circuendo o provandoci con loro   .
Non detto proprio così ma il significato era quello


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'età però secondo me vuol dire tanto, mia cugina è separata, la figlia grande sta col padre (ed è talmente manipolata al punto di sostenere che le donne debbano essere sottomesse, non lavorare, se lavorano devono essere pagate di meno perchè meno abili, ecc...), la piccola sta con mia cugina e guardando quello che fa il padre (mille storielle da sposato, in un anno ha già cambiato 2 o 3 "ufficiali"), sta crescendo con la convinzione che i maschi non servano a niente, che sono troppo stupidi e rovinano le famiglie
> fosse stata più piccola si sarebbe resa conto di meno di tante cose


La figlia grande pensa e dice ciò che pensa che non gli farà perdere l’unica figura di riferimento. Lo stesso fa la piccola.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mai discusso in casa sia con mia madre che con mio padre , mi ricordo solo un consiglio : entri nelle case con il tuo mestiere , ci sono mogli e figlie  quindi rispetta loro  perchè è questo lavoro che ti da il mangiare per cui non perdere la reputazione circuendo o provandoci con loro   .
> Non detto proprio così ma il significato era quello


Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La figlia grande pensa e dice ciò che pensa che non gli farà perdere l’unica figura di riferimento. Lo stesso fa la piccola.


capire cosa passa per la testa della grande è difficile, lei ha dichiarato in tribunale che col padre e i nonni sta bene, ma  i vicini sono andati da mia cugina a dirle di portarla via da quella casa, visto che sentono la nonna trattarla male e urlarle dietro che è una puttana praticamente tutti i giorni


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> capire cosa passa per la testa della grande è difficile, lei ha dichiarato in tribunale che col padre e i nonni sta bene, ma  i vicini sono andati da mia cugina a dirle di portarla via da quella casa, visto che sentono la nonna trattarla male e urlarle dietro che è una puttana praticamente tutti i giorni


E lei vuole dimostrare di non esserlo.
Purtroppo, lo constatiamo anche qui, i legami tossici sono molto forti.


----------



## omicron (25 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E lei vuole dimostrare di non esserlo.
> Purtroppo, lo constatiamo anche qui, i legami tossici sono molto forti.


non saprei, lei non parla neanche  con la sorella senza litigare
il padre intanto non fa che dire a tutti che mia cugina è una strega, che fa il malocchio, che è una donna cattiva, ecc... nonostante abbia un'altra (che ha portato in vacanza con le figlie), il suo chiodo fisso resta mia cugina e tutto questo condiziona la figlia


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e allora dico che che la colpa è anche  vostra ,per come li educate questi  maschi  , forse è il caso che una buona educazione sessuale per loro da piccoli andrebbe fatta  come pure alle donne .
> Se ne parlava già ai miei tempi  che la dovevano fare a scuola con un professore addetto , le solite cose all'italiana dette ma mai fatte, ora con internet e il porno facilmente accessibile  mi sembra la rovina dei ragazzi e si mettiamoci anche le ragazze


ma guarda è 30 anni che cerco di educarlo e ho miseramente fallito, d'altronde se è nato pera non puo diventare mela


----------



## ologramma (25 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda è 30 anni che cerco di educarlo e ho miseramente fallito, d'altronde se è nato pera non puo diventare mela


i miei non mi hanno dato  modo  di lamentarmi quindi sono stato fortunato


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'ho chiesto io.
> Il resto l'ho già scritto.


Nel mio caso me lo chiese lei, una sera, ero appena arrivato a casa sua, era la consequenzialità di un processo logico, naturale, quel processo che aveva unito due persone così differenti, da otto anni.

Semplicemente eravamo abbracciati a rimarcare che stavamo bene insieme.

Il mondo era estremamente diverso, la società anche, la gente si sposava molto di più, allora, e c’era una specie di speranza nel futuro, nel nostro futuro, in qualcosa che sarebbe stato bello costruire insieme. Mettere su famiglia. La casa io l’avevo già, come ho raccontato le pareti vuote odoravano ancora di pittura.

A nulla in otto anni erano valse le chiacchiere di chi mi aveva detto che ero inadeguato a questo passo, inutili quelle di mi diceva che inadeguata era lei. Era una sorta di ineluttabile incoscienza quella che ci guidava.

Perché lei e non un’altra? Perché non avevo conosciuto nessuna migliore di lei. Perché lei mi aveva voluto a tutti i costi, perché aveva visto qualcosa in me e si era aggrappata con tutte le sue forze a qualcosa che non aveva trovato in altri. Perché era bella e la guardavo rapito di come si muoveva, di quando era assorta nelle sue cose. Perché era di una empatia disarmante, nei confronti di tutti. Perché potevi lasciarla nel silenzio di una sala d’attesa ed andartene per poi tornare a trovarla a confabulare con tutti, con la vecchia signora, col bambino, col signore distinto... Perché si rimboccava le maniche, ogni volta che c’era qualcosa da fare, senza mai lamentarsi, perché aspettava paziente che mi svegliassi a mezzanotte, il sabato sera, quando crollavo affranto alle 18 sul divano di casa sua.

Lo programmammo per l’anno successivo. Tre mesi prima di sposarmi entrai in crisi, in una profonda crisi, una nuova collega di lavoro, una scintillante nuova presenza mi aveva insinuato dei dubbi… o forse solo temevo da morire il mio futuro.

Ma questa è un' altra storia, come si suol dire…


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2022)

Ma in questi giorni non c'era il matrimonio di @Rose1994?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> perchè i matrimoni non sono pure storie?
> va bene che diventano contratti, ma iniziano come storie


Si era questo che intendevo. matrimoni compresi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma in questi giorni non c'era il matrimonio di @Rose1994?


L ho pensato anche io ieri.......
Volevo proprio scriverlo....
Ma poi ho immaginato fosse in viaggio di nozze e da qua il motivo del mancato aggiornamento....
O è finita a San Vittore perché avrà picchiato a sangue qualche invitata che ha osato guardare troppo il " fortunato" sposo...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> L ho pensato anche io ieri.......
> Volevo proprio scriverlo....
> Ma poi ho immaginato fosse in viaggio di nozze e da qua il motivo del mancato aggiornamento....
> O è finita a San Vittore perché avrà picchiato a sangue qualche invitata che ha osato guardare troppo il " fortunato" sposo...


Minimo saranno in Polinesia.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minimo saranno in Polinesia.


Beati loro
Un sogno


----------



## ivanl (26 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Beati loro
> Un sogno


la Polinesia non è male, le isole Cook, sono un paradiso


----------



## alberto15 (26 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la Polinesia non è male, le isole Cook, sono un paradiso


salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Minimo saranno in Polinesia.


No aveva detto caraibi e Mexico...


----------



## ivanl (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


Stesso discorso di mia moglie; statevene a casa, io mi annoierei lì per tutto l'anno, altroché


----------



## omicron (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


per le maldive questo non è il periodo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


Perché ti sei stato i ambo i posti da poterli giudicare ovviamente....
A me le Maldive (ci sono stata...non visto in trasmissione da Licia Colò)sono piaciute un sacco...
Abbinate poi al tour dello Sri Lanka ...la perfezione


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


Se ti annoi in un posto simile in viaggio di nozze mi sa che c’è qualche problema eh


----------



## alberto15 (26 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se ti annoi in un posto simile in viaggio di nozze mi sa che c’è qualche problema eh


Beh ognuno ha le sue prerogative. Non essendo un tipo da mare lettino e spiaggia penso che alle maldive mi annoierei dato che sono generalmente isole piccolissime. Non e' che puo' parlare solo chi ci e' stato. Poi sedevi specificare che "c'e' qualche problema " non credo che aggiunga nulla al discorso


----------



## alberto15 (26 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Stesso discorso di mia moglie; statevene a casa, io mi annoierei lì per tutto l'anno, altroché


La piu' grande delle isole Cook e' 10 km di diametro. Sufficienti per non fare il tour dell'isola a piedi in mezz'ora dai. In confronto Minorca e' l'Oceania ma, degustibus mica dobbiamo andare in ferie insieme


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh ognuno ha le sue prerogative. Non essendo un tipo da mare lettino e spiaggia penso che alle maldive mi annoierei dato che sono generalmente isole piccolissime. Non e' che puo' parlare solo chi ci e' stato. Poi sedevi specificare che "c'e' qualche problema " non credo che aggiunga nulla al discorso


Scusa ma l’idea di annoiarmi in viaggio di nozze mi mette veramente tristezza


----------



## alberto15 (26 Luglio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa ma l’idea di annoiarmi in viaggio di nozze mi mette veramente tristezza


beh ma se devi decidere cosa fare in viaggio di nozze (oltre a stare con il neoconiuge che sicuramente non e' motivo di noia) preferisco fare una cosa variegata, girare visitare, stare in spiaggia ma relativamente poco. Poi e' ovvio che se a qualcuno piace la vita da spiaggia vanno bene le Maldive, mare trasparente, cielo azzurro spiaggia bianca cosa vuoi di piu'?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> beh ma se devi decidere cosa fare in viaggio di nozze (oltre a stare con il neoconiuge che sicuramente non e' motivo di noia) preferisco fare una cosa variegata, girare visitare, stare in spiaggia ma relativamente poco. Poi e' ovvio che se a qualcuno piace la vita da spiaggia vanno bene le Maldive, mare trasparente, cielo azzurro spiaggia bianca cosa vuoi di piu'?


Diciamo che sono il " classico " viaggio di nozze...meno care della Polinesia...
Anche se totalmente differenti....
E in viaggio di nozze...diciamo ...che la maggior parte del tempo (per chi sceglie certe location) la si trascorre in camera....
Alcune hanno anche una parte del pavimento in vetro.... così mentre trombi vedi anche altri pesci passare


----------



## omicron (26 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono il " classico " viaggio di nozze...meno care della Polinesia...
> Anche se totalmente differenti....
> E in viaggio di nozze...diciamo ...che la maggior parte del tempo (per chi sceglie certe location) la si trascorre in camera....
> Alcune hanno anche una parte del pavimento in vetro.... così mentre trombi vedi anche altri pesci passare


C’è da dire che se ti sposi in estate 
Alle Maldive non ci vai


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è da dire che se ti sposi in estate
> Alle Maldive non ci vai


Io ho fatto tour Sri Lanka e Maldive a giugno...
Tempo bellissimo...
Si che non è stagione....
Ma spesso ti devi adeguare ...
Come sono andate a settembre/ottimo Mexico che è periodo di tifoni...amen......


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> salvo poi annoiarti a morte dopo mezza giornata che sei li'...... pero' dai, sempre meglio delle Maldive....


Quelli che si annoiano in Polinesia sono gli stessi che si annoiano a Viserbella.


----------



## omicron (26 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto tour Sri Lanka e Maldive a giugno...
> Tempo bellissimo...
> Si che non è stagione....
> Ma spesso ti devi adeguare ...
> Come sono andate a settembre/ottimo Mexico che è periodo di tifoni...amen......


Hai avuto fortuna, io lo volevo fare a maggio ma me lo hanno sconsigliato tutti


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai avuto fortuna, io lo volevo fare a maggio ma me lo hanno sconsigliato tutti


Ovviamente il periodo più consigliato è quello che va da dicembre ad aprile ma la differenza con la stagione umida è talmente minima che ne vale la pena sempre. Il clima è imprevedibile. C'e chi ha beccato giorni di vento e pioggia a marzo, considerato il mese più bello.


----------



## omicron (26 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ovviamente il periodo più consigliato è quello che va da dicembre ad aprile ma la differenza con la stagione umida è talmente minima che ne vale la pena sempre. Il clima è imprevedibile. C'e chi ha beccato giorni di vento e pioggia a marzo, considerato il mese più bello.


Insomma… ne vale sempre la pena anche no, una mia amica c’è andata ha beccato un nubifragio e per 10 giorni non sono praticamente potuti uscire dal bungalow


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Insomma… ne vale sempre la pena anche no, una mia amica c’è andata ha beccato un nubifragio e per 10 giorni non sono praticamente potuti uscire dal bungalow


Come ho detto, c'è chi lo ha beccato a marzo


----------



## omicron (26 Luglio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Come ho detto, c'è chi lo ha beccato a marzo


Ah si sì, la sfiga non ha limiti


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2022)

Io ero andata a luglio (prima Sri Lanka poi Maldive), qualche monsone un po' capriccioso e qualche acquazzone, ma anche parecchio bel tempo.  Avrò avuto culo 
Ricordo invece assai bene le turbolenze su aeroplanini minuscoli usati alle Seychelles per gli spostamenti: ogni sobbalzo dell'aereo era un mio vaffanculo, il pilota  (la cabina di pilotaggio era separata da una tendina, lasciata aperta) se la rideva di brutto  , ricordo ancora tergicristalli più piccoli di quelli di una macchina che cercavano di tenere puliti i vetri


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ero andata a luglio (prima Sri Lanka poi Maldive), qualche monsone un po' capriccioso e qualche acquazzone, ma anche parecchio bel tempo.  Avrò avuto culo
> Ricordo invece assai bene le turbolenze su aeroplanini minuscoli usati alle Seychelles per gli spostamenti: ogni sobbalzo dell'aereo era un mio vaffanculo, il pilota  (la cabina di pilotaggio era separata da una tendina, lasciata aperta) se la rideva di brutto  , ricordo ancora tergicristalli più piccoli di quelli di una macchina che cercavano di tenere puliti i vetri


Anche noi viaggio di nozze alle Maldive (non porterà sfiga? ) in una settimana ha piovuto due volte, ma era come fare la doccia, l’acqua era calda.
In effetti il giro dell’isola durava 15 minuti cercando di camminare lentamente. 
Però i pesci ineguagliabili.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche noi viaggio di nozze alle Maldive (non porterà sfiga? ) in una settimana ha piovuto due volte, ma era come fare la doccia, l’acqua era calda.
> In effetti il giro dell’isola durava 15 minuti cercando di camminare lentamente.
> Però i pesci ineguagliabili.


Non porterà sfiga perché NON l'ho fatto come viaggio di nozze  
L'acqua piovana comunque alle Maldive ce la davano da bere: buonissima


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non porterà sfiga perché NON l'ho fatto come viaggio di nozze
> L'acqua piovana comunque alle Maldive ce la davano da bere: buonissima


Un dono della natura il cocco. I maldiviani del resort si arrampicavano per offrirci un cocco per berne il “latte”.


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un dono della natura il cocco. I maldiviani del resort si arrampicavano per offrirci un cocco per berne il “latte”.


A noi cadevano in testa!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non porterà sfiga perché NON l'ho fatto come viaggio di nozze
> L'acqua piovana comunque alle Maldive ce la davano da bere: buonissima


Idemmm


----------

